# Die letzten Worte...



## Exeliron (31. Oktober 2009)

hoi,

ich hab grad nachgedacht. was wird arthas als letztes über die lippen fahren wenn er das (vielleicht) 
zeitliche segnet? mal angenommen wir wüssten bereits dass er draufgeht, was würde er wohl sagen?

etwa

"Fresst meine Shorts!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder doch eher

"Danke dass ihr mich erlöst habt..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

?
was denkt ihr, ich würd gern eure vorschläge hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (31. Oktober 2009)

first !!!11einselfhundert

EDIT:

eigentlich is ja net gesagt das er das zeitliche segnet. es kann ja auch sein das man ihm frostgram entreißt und/oder zerstört und er wieder normal wird? wäre zumindest auch ne variante wie das ganze ablaufen könnte.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Otori/ schrieb:


> first !!!11einselfhundert


boa nur um first zu schreiben einfach nen scheiß schreiben und dann edith´s bringen dass sind meine helden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja er wird sagen wenns soweit käme

ICH WURDE VON 10 LOWBOBS KILLED WTF?!? oder so XD


----------



## Tibu (31. Oktober 2009)

"Esst meine Beinkleider."

Arthas wird stundenlang vor sich hin faseln in einem Dialog mit Fordring, der ihn dann den Aschenbringer an die Stelle in den Körper rammt, wo einst sein Herz war.


----------



## Lycos79 (31. Oktober 2009)

Otori/ schrieb:


> first !!!11einselfhundert
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> eigentlich is ja net gesagt das er das zeitliche segnet. es kann ja auch sein das man ihm frostgram entreißt und/oder zerstört und er wieder normal wird? wäre zumindest auch ne variante wie das ganze ablaufen könnte.


Paradebeispiel für den geistigen Niedergang dieser Community.


----------



## WeRkO (31. Oktober 2009)

NERF PALADIN wird er sagen.


----------



## Assari (31. Oktober 2009)

@ Werko

Jop  xD

Ne mal im ernst:

Fordring wird ershceinen und die labern stundnelang, der raid schläft ein und dann geht arthas in rage und geht auf fordring los und der hat aschenbringer und killt arthas... Dann Loot Vergabe und aus die maus


----------



## KomaKater (31. Oktober 2009)

aaaaach was ... der wird sich Platz 1 aus der DMG liste aussuchen und abscließend sagen "[name] ... ich... bin.. dein ... vater!"


----------



## Exeliron (31. Oktober 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dei mudda war kacke!!!!



steckt ein philosophischer aspekt hinter dieser aussage oder haben wir es mit einem strohballen zu tun?


mfg, exe


----------



## Angelsilver (31. Oktober 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dei mudda war kacke!!!!




super meldung , wahrscheinlich nen IQ weit unter dem Gefrierpunkt


----------



## Droyale (31. Oktober 2009)

Nee, auch wenn es evtl. ne Möglichkeit gäbe, dass er sich doch vom Lich King lösen könnte würde er sich selber frostmourne ins herz rammen oder vom Frostthron springen (lol) eher ersteres.


----------



## De Gaudi (31. Oktober 2009)

"Nicht Genug Wut".


----------



## BlenD (31. Oktober 2009)

Eher so was:

Rofl, n Pala war ich lach mich Tot!^^


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid ausser reichweite...nicht genug Wut...diese Faehigkeit ist noch nicht bereit...


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

da kommt der bösewichte standard satz:
neeeeeeiiiin,ihr könnt mich nicht töten *sterb*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (31. Oktober 2009)

Ist das nu ein Thread für Nachwuchskomiker oder ein normaler WoW Thread?


----------



## lordtheseiko (31. Oktober 2009)

Er verliert seinen Helm und machtn faceroll


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

"Name des Raidleiters" *keuch* ich *keuch* bin *keuch* deine Mudder *asthmaanfall* *tot*


----------



## kosmo79 (31. Oktober 2009)

So dann bye Leute bis Mittwoch zum ID - Resett ....


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2009)

Da ich einer der leute bin die kreativer und nicht so hauptschulgängstamässig drauf sind schreibe ich folgendes:
So endet es nun also. Eines muss ich euch lassen. Ihr wart Törichte Narren! *Arthas Holt aus* Niemand kann mich besiegen! Tirion Fordring erscheint: HALT! Arthas: Aschenbringer! Woher...? Fordring: ich werde es nun zuende bringen! Sterbt Bestie! *Fordring holt aus-Der lichkönig zerspringt in viele kleine teile-ein geist erscheint* Ihr wart weise. nun da ich befreit bin kann ich endlich ruhen. ich danke euch. Euer handeln war für das Licht. Euch, Tirion Fordring möchte ich sagen, das ihr diese Waffe mit stolz geführt habt. Ihr habt den willen eines tapferen streiter des Lichts! *arthas geist steigt in den himmel* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: ich liebe dieses lied! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_6bdmpzL7s


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. Oktober 2009)

öhm...

"Tschö" ?


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da ich einer der leute bin die kreativer und nicht so hauptschulgängstamässig drauf sind schreibe ich folgendes:
> So endet es nun also. Eines muss ich euch lassen. Ihr wart Törichte Narren! *Arthas Holt aus* Niemand kann mich besiegen! Tirion Fordring erscheint: HALT! Arthas: Aschenbringer! Woher...? Frodring: ich werde es nun zuende bringen! Sterbt Bestie! *Frodring holt aus-Der lichkiung zerspringt in viele kleine teile-ein geist erscheint* Ihr wart weise. nun da ich befreit bin kann ich endlich ruhen. ich danke euch. Euer handeln war für das Licht. Euch, Tirion Fordringmöchte ich sagen, das ihr diese Waffe mit stolz geführt habt. Ihr habt den willen eines tapferen streiter des Lichts! *arthas geist steigt in den himmel*
> 
> 
> ...


so was in der Art, nur das Arthas NICHT bereut. Er WOLLTE Lichking werden. Er hat FREIWILLIG alle Umgebracht, die ihm Vertauten. Er hat trotz Muradins Warnung Frostmourne genommen. Also:
So endet es nun also. Eines muss ich euch lassen. Ihr wart Törichte Narren! *Arthas Holt aus* Niemand kann mich besiegen! 
Tirion Fordring erscheint: HALT!
Arthas: Aschenbringer! Woher...?
Fordring: ich werde es nun zuende bringen! Sterbt Bestie! *Frodring holt aus - Der Lichking zerspringt in viele kleine Teile - ein 2 Geister erscheinen* 
Arthas Geist+Nerzuls geist kreischen in einer Stimme: Neeein! Wie konntet ihr dies tun! Ich bin unbesiegbar, ich wuerde die Welt vom Unreinen saeubern! Ihr...ketzer! Verflucht sollt ihr sein... 
*Werden zerrissen*


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> so was in der Art, nur das Arthas NICHT bereut. Er WOLLTE Lichking werden. Er hat FREIWILLIG alle Umgebracht, die ihm Vertauten. Er hat trotz Muradins Warnung Frostmourne genommen. Also:
> So endet es nun also. Eines muss ich euch lassen. Ihr wart Törichte Narren! *Arthas Holt aus* Niemand kann mich besiegen!
> Tirion Fordring erscheint: HALT!
> Arthas: Aschenbringer! Woher...?
> ...


ich kenn die warcraft geschichte net gut genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zugeben musst du eins...es is kreativer als von den andern *grins*


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja, diese Szenario gabs sehr ofr in anderen Threads, aber du bist der einzige der das Thema ernstnimmt xD
Trotzdem ist Arthas ein Arschloch und ein Monster, keine Gnade, wir werden ihn toeten ohne das er Reue zeigt.


----------



## Big-bang (31. Oktober 2009)

game over


----------



## Letia (31. Oktober 2009)

*seuftzt*

Arthas wird gar nichts sagen, wenn dann der Lichking. Arthas ist schon lange tot,weil kein Herz. Er wird nur noch als Wirt für den Lichking benutzt. So wird der Lichking denke ich von Arthas Körper getrennt, Arthas ist nun nur noch eine einfache Leiche an der man aus langeweile mit Stöckchen rumpieksen kann. Der folgende Dialog wird nur noch zwischen Lichking und Tirion stattfinden. Da der Lichking keinen Wirt mehr hat wird er alle verfluchen und verschwinden. Ende!


So einfach ist das.....alles andere wäre ein wenig unrealistisch aber Activision Blizzard hat viele unrealistische Dinge in der Story von WoW....


----------



## Dreidan (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja die Fakten aus der Questreihe um Arthas´Herz und das was Fordring in der Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers vorm Fall in Anub Araks Grube sagt sprechen wohl sehr stark dafür, dass er getötet wird. Schließlich ist nach der Zerstörung seines Herzens nichts menschliches mehr in ihm. Warum also "leben" lassen.


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2009)

I-I-Ich b-b-bin f-f-frei *sterb*


----------



## refra (1. November 2009)

Arthas: This is blasphemy! This is madness!
Raidleiter: Madness? This is..
[Raidleiter wurde vom Spiel getrennt]
Der Raid im Ts:...we're f*cked...


----------



## evalux (1. November 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> hoi,
> 
> ich hab grad nachgedacht. was wird arthas als letztes über die lippen fahren wenn er das (vielleicht)
> zeitliche segnet? mal angenommen wir wüssten bereits dass er draufgeht, was würde er wohl sagen?


Variante 1: "Es.... ist.... vollbracht !"

Variante 2: "Ich.....habe.....versagt!"........wahlweise auch "EEE.......*röchel*.....pic......*hust*.......fail !....*umfall*"

Variante 3: Arthas fällt einfach um und der Helm flüstert "Bringt es zuende"

Variante 4: Ein Spieler mutiert zu Kil'Jaeden und hält Nerz'hul eine Predigt, dass man sich nicht mit ihm anlegt. Dann gehr der eigentliche Bosskampf los.


----------



## Siilverberg (1. November 2009)

Er wird uns sein das Rezept seiner Geheim Brownies verraten. ohne Zucker mit halb so viel  Fett, aber 100% Geschmack.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (1. November 2009)

"schau mir in die augen, kleines..."
"nach mir die sintflut..."
"och nööö..."


----------



## lol-0-mat (1. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> "Nicht Genug Wut".




LoL. Made my Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt, denke mal, dass er auf knien fällt, verwundet vom Aschenbringer und seine gute Seite nochmal Revue erscheint, wobei er Endkrass epische Worte blubbert. Dann mischt sich Sylvanas ein und will ihm den Gnadenschuss geben, als Jaina herbei kommt und dieses noch verhindert. Arthas plaudert mit ihr, Tirion guckt sich seine neue Kreuzfahrerburg an und labert ihm auch noch eins rein. Sylvanas verspürt nur Rach an ihm und ich glaub nachden Arthas zu ihr großes SORRY sagt setzt sie ihren Pfeil in die Sehne und Arthas wackelt wie auf Dope seinem tot entgegen.

mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße


----------



## Skyler93 (1. November 2009)

so nun lesen
"Nein, ihr könnt mich nicht töten, nicht jetz, niemals!, ich bin UNBESIEGBAR!, es scheint ich muss meine Geheimwaffe rausholen-.-"
"*im inventar grübel* okay zeit ZUM STERBEN!!!!!!!!!" Bubbel anmachen(kann er weil er mal Pala war) und Ruhestein, und dann lasst er die Eiszitadelle mim selfzünder, und man schwächt sich jede sekunde 1, nicht absorbierbar,(das bricht den Ruhestein ab) dann muss man rauslaufen, aber die instanz ist zu groß, Portale funktionieren nicht, einzigste was geht ist Bubbel, die Palas machen bubbel ruhestein und überleben, rest müssen Sterben, und werden niemehr das Tageslicht sehen, als dann Arthas in seinen Gasthaus ankommt, hat er vergessn das er sein Heimort nicht gewechselt hat, und kommt in Stormwind raus, wo ihn dann ein lvl 20er schurke den endhit gibt, weil er sich mit 1 HP wegportet, dann kann Arthas seine coole Sterbeanimation zeigen, die wirklich Spitze ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und Daaaanaaaach bekommt der lvl 1er 299er oder was weis ich Itemgears, und wird der neue macker in da hood, und ist der beste auf den server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechtschreibfehler hab ich im Lotto gewonnen, sowie den Deutschunterricht den ich hatte =) leider aber kein Alc =(


----------



## Nicetale1 (1. November 2009)

Ich wäre für:

I Caramba(wie auch immer es geschrieben wird)


----------



## Aremetis (1. November 2009)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Er wird uns sein das Rezept seiner Geheim Brownies verraten. ohne Zucker mit halb so viel  Fett, aber 100% Geschmack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und wieso sollte Arthas einen auf Ryan Reynolds aus Blade 3 machen?

*gähn*


----------



## Vitany2910 (1. November 2009)

"du nicht nehmen kerze..."
"hogger, wo bist du, wenn man dich braucht...??"


----------



## LordTobias (1. November 2009)

wen er bereut : Danke das ihr die welt erlöst habt.
Wenn nicht : Das Kann nict sein ich bin Arthas DEr Licht Könnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiii.....g
Oder wen Selvanis im hinterüks mit einer armbrust miten im feit umnitet(mein liblings zenario) : Das war Teels geschos o nei doch nicht es Selvanas.


----------



## Thebambam (1. November 2009)

Er Sagt "Ich komme wieder im 4 Addon" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder "Du wollen Rose kaufen ?!?!"


----------



## Dylvan (1. November 2009)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!


----------



## Schreina (1. November 2009)

Er wird sagen: Ne ich bin vielleicht ein blöder Kack boon


----------



## Marvo666 (1. November 2009)

LordTobias schrieb:


> wen er bereut : Danke das ihr die welt erlöst habt.
> Wenn nicht : Das Kann nict sein ich bin Arthas DEr Licht Könnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiii.....g
> Oder wen Selvanis im hinterüks mit einer armbrust miten im feit umnitet(mein liblings zenario) : Das war Teels geschos o nei doch nicht es Selvanas.



Er promotet den neuen Duden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
&#8594; Ne mal ernsthaft: ich denke er schreit: "Scheiße ich bin oom, kacke, wo ist mein Manatrank *Im Beutel rumkram* Kacke, alle weg -.-' DUUUUUUUUU ! *auf den Raidleter zeigend* Duuu "Name". Raidleiter: "Jaaa ?" "Du, oehm ja, scheiße vergessen was ich sagen wollte, ach egal..." "Achja, NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEINm ich bin der Lichkönig, NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN, das kann nicht sein, ich kann nicht sterben, das geht nicht, NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN. *Sylvanas erscheint* "Arthas man, schrei nicht so, du nervst, geh endlich sterben" "Neeeeeeeeeeeein.." Sylvanas: "Macker, halt die Fresse, du gehst mir auf'fen Sack" *Im Köcher kram* *Pfeil einspann* *Auf Arthas Klöten ziel* *schieß* *Arthas kreischt nahezu eierlos wie Michael Jackson* " Neeeeeeeeeeein, meine eisigen Eier, alles, nur nicht die.. Fu**" *sterb*


----------



## Mace (1. November 2009)

1. seite gelesen und nicht ein vernünftiger post..krass


----------



## EvilStorm (1. November 2009)

Wer die Quest's in der Drachenöde gemacht hat, weiss auch dass die Tuskaar den Raid unterstützen werden. Zusammen mit der Allianz und der Horde gegen den Lichkönig... Ich denke mal Fordring wird auch da sein. Ein paar von der schwarzen Klinge, die Todesritter die sich von Arthas lösen konnten und natürlich auch Thrall bzw. Varrian Wrynn und vielleicht auch Sylvanas
Sagen wird er wohl: ''Verflucht sollt ihr sein!'' Danach noch ein kleiner Gag aus Terminator: ''I come back!'' oder ''Asta la Vista, Baby!'' Und wird dann die super Sterbeanimation zeigen, die Blizzard für ihn entworfen hat. Danach werden die Leute die da sind miteinander reden, von wegen alles böse ist bis nächsten Mittwoch zerstört und von wegen alle Einwohner von Azeroth können nun ruhig schlafen, bis zum ID Resett!..
So wird das ganze etwa ablaufen.. genau!

LG!
Evil


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2009)

Vlt. auch einfach nur:

"Scheisse verklickt"
"Ich steig um auf AION..."
"Schon wieder das wird langsam langweilig"
...

*Damit wollte ich nur das Niveau hier stützen!


----------



## LegendaryDood (1. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> so was in der Art, nur das Arthas NICHT bereut. Er WOLLTE Lichking werden. Er hat FREIWILLIG alle Umgebracht, die ihm Vertauten. Er hat trotz Muradins Warnung Frostmourne genommen. Also:
> So endet es nun also. Eines muss ich euch lassen. Ihr wart Törichte Narren! *Arthas Holt aus* Niemand kann mich besiegen!
> Tirion Fordring erscheint: HALT!
> Arthas: Aschenbringer! Woher...?
> ...



Kleiner aber bedeutender Lore fail. Ner'zhul ist tot. Also kommt wenn überhaupt, nur ein Geist, und zwar der von Arthas.



Letia schrieb:


> *seuftzt*
> 
> Arthas wird gar nichts sagen, wenn dann der Lichking. Arthas ist schon lange tot,weil kein Herz. Er wird nur noch als Wirt für den Lichking benutzt. So wird der Lichking denke ich von Arthas Körper getrennt, Arthas ist nun nur noch eine einfache Leiche an der man aus langeweile mit Stöckchen rumpieksen kann. Der folgende Dialog wird nur noch zwischen Lichking und Tirion stattfinden. Da der Lichking keinen Wirt mehr hat wird er alle verfluchen und verschwinden. Ende!
> 
> ...



Ebenfalls Lore fail. Wie gesagt, Ner'zhul ist tot. Arthas dient nicht als Wirt für den Lichkönig, Arthas IST der Lichkönig.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (1. November 2009)

wahrscheinlich wird arthas letztendlich von ashbringer durchbohrt (in sein genital) und somit wird der kill Fordring zugeschrieben, der dann jeglichen loot erhält


----------



## Vicell (1. November 2009)

Oh Noes, killed from 10 Lowbobs o.O


----------



## Thori'dal (1. November 2009)

also zuerst mal wird man arthi auf 1 hp runterkloppen
dann kommt der sexy überpala (weiss grad den namen ned auswendig) mit seinem krassen gurkenschwert und sylvanas die natürlich auf den todesstoß besteht. 
der palamasta besteht natürlich darauf das arthi durch das licht gereinigt abtreten solle.
sylvanas gerät in rage bringt den pala um, bringt der raid (bis auf die fosaken) um. 
geht raus killt jaina, killt die allianz, killt die horde, killt hogger und letzten endes werden die fosaken die welt regieren. arthas wird nach uc gebracht und immer wenn meiner fürstin langweilig ist schnippelt sie im einen der 21 finger/zehen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FÜR DIE DUNKLE FÜRSTIN!


----------



## Raxon22 (1. November 2009)

Er wird sagen
*Ich würde besiegt,wie kann das sein warum und weshald?*


----------



## -Migu- (1. November 2009)

Hasta la vista, baby! Nachdem er seine Lederjacke und Sonnenbrille angelegt hat nimmt er sein Motorrad und fährt davon.

oder

"du bist dran pikachu" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SELÇUK (1. November 2009)

Nur um das klarzustellen: Arthas ist ein (Ex-)Paladin. Er wird nicht sterben sondern seine Bubble zünden und während er den Ruhestein benutzt uns zum Abschied winken und aus den Boxen ertönt RickRoll'd. 
lg Selçuk


----------



## Cable (1. November 2009)

"Warum denkt nie einer an MEINE Reppkosten?!"


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2009)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Kleiner aber bedeutender Lore fail. Ner'zhul ist tot. Also kommt wenn überhaupt, nur ein Geist, und zwar der von Arthas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebenfalls Lore fail. Wie gesagt, Ner'zhul ist tot. Arthas dient nicht als Wirt für den Lichkönig, Arthas IST der Lichkönig.


Nope, DEIN kleiner Lore fail.
Nerzhul wurde von der Legion in den Frost thron geschlossen, wurde Lichking



> The Lich King was created by Kil'jaeden the Deceiver from the spirit of the orcish shaman Ner'zhul. Initially trapped within the Frozen Throne, the Lich King eventually merged with the human Arthas Menethil becoming one being and the new Lich King. He is the creator of the Scourge and rules over it telepathically from his throne atop Icecrown Glacier.


Quelle: Wowwiki
http://www.wowwiki.com/Lich_king


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (1. November 2009)

KomaKater schrieb:


> aaaaach was ... der wird sich Platz 1 aus der DMG liste aussuchen und abscließend sagen "[name] ... ich... bin.. dein ... vater!"




genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2009)

mist und ich dachte ich waer der erste der die idee hatte >.<


----------



## Mjuu (1. November 2009)

Aya Caramba, Frostmourne gibts trotzdem nicht für euch!


----------



## nitro76 (1. November 2009)

Otori/ schrieb:


> first !!!11einselfhundert
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> eigentlich is ja net gesagt das er das zeitliche segnet. es kann ja auch sein das man ihm frostgram entreißt und/oder zerstört und er wieder normal wird? wäre zumindest auch ne variante wie das ganze ablaufen könnte.




natürlich der kleien is ja erst 12 jahre oder mehr in den fängen von Frostmore und sobald er weg is is auch der schamanen geist wieder weg... spielt wc1-3


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. November 2009)

was könnte Arthi alles sagnen hmm naja ich denke mal kurz vor seinem tod ein Homer Simpson "neiiin" oder aber er Fragt einfach nur "Wieso liegt da Stroh in der Ecke?"

Aber um mal ernsthaft zu bleiben denke ich eher dass er sowas sagen wird wie

"Das war noch nicht das Ende, es wird eine Größere Macht kommen die Ihr NICHT besiegen könnt" *Geisteskranke Bösewicht Lache* Muahahahahahah!!

mfg


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nope, DEIN kleiner Lore fail.
> Nerzhul wurde von der Legion in den Frost thron geschlossen, wurde Lichking



jein
das stimmt nicht ganz
nerzhul wurde in den frostthron eingeschlossen und hat dann die seuche erschaffen bla bli blub (dürfte ja alles bekannt sein) und als er sich dann mit arthas vereinigt hat,war arthas glaub 8 jahre ca am träumen,durch seine träume entstanden ganze schneestürme in northrend, am ende seines traumes sitzt dann arthas,matthias lehner(arthas gute seite) und nerzhul an ein tisch oder was weiß ich is ja auch egal,jedenfalls tötet arthas nerzhul um die komplette kraft von ihm aufzusaugen um der alleinige lichkönig zuwerden und tötet oder verbannt(bin mir nicht ganz sicher) ihm aus seinem geist
alles nachzulesen im buch arthas:rise of the lichking


----------



## e2to (1. November 2009)

Er wird sich derbe freuen das er in die Hölle kommt und nicht mehr auf dem Eisthron sitzen muss wo er sich den Arsch abfriert!!!


----------



## Devin007 (1. November 2009)

Klassisch: NOOOOOOOOIN!!!!


----------



## Eberhart (1. November 2009)

Arthas ist auf 1% HP angekommen. Es folgt ein Dialog
"Narren!Ihr könnt den Lich König nicht besiegen!Ich bin UNBESIEGBAR!"

Fordring erscheint.

Arthas: "WAS???"

Fordring: "Es ist aus Arthas. Ich hatte bis zum Ende gehofft ich könnte Euch bekehren. Aber zum wohle von ganz Azeroth muss dies nun geschehn"

Fordring zückt Aschenbringer und holt zum Finalen Schlag aus.

Fordring:"Möge eure Seele ewigen Frieden finden"

Arthas:"NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN. Das kann nicht so enden....."

Fordring sticht zu....Sterbeanimation.

Fordring: " Nun ihr tapferen Recken der Allianz/Horde das Böse ist endlich besiegt und Azeroth kann in Frieden leben."


----------



## VaulTier (1. November 2009)

Ganz Klassisch:
_Situation: Arthas hat noch etwa 1% Life, Raid hackt auf ihn ein._
_Arthas_: Nein, ihr Maden! Mich kriegt ihr nicht! *_Frostnova Spam_* *_weg blinzel_*
_Fordring/Raidleade_r: WAS?! Der hat Dual auf Mage! Range-DDler! TÖTET IHN!
_Jäger_: Out of Range...
_Mage_: Kein Mana mehr, Manaregg gleich null...
_Arthas_: Muahahaha! Da seht ihr es Fordring! Ihr seid machtlos! Ihr werdet hier erfrieren!
_Paladin_: Ich habs geschafft! Ich bin Frei! ARTHAS! STIRB! _*Prot-Pala stürm auf Arthas zu*_
_Alle_: Oh noes. Bis der Schaden gemacht hat, sind wir erfroren.
_Arthas_: HAHAHAHA! EIn Paladin! Gegen MICH! *Übelst Böse lach*
_Plötzlich_: 
_Arthas: _*_röchel_* Hus... *_würg_*..ten.. *_krächz_* ..bon.. *_hust_* ...bon...! *_endröcheln_*
_Arthas zeigt seine Imba-Sterbeanimation, der Paladin ist Imba-happy, da "er" Arthas ohne anstrengung erledigt hat und der Raid, bis auf den xbeliebigen Opfergnom, überlebt und lootet Arthas nun 1 mal wöchentlich.
Fordring, nach dem Kampf_: Ich habe ihm gesagt, er wird sich hier eine ganz schlimme Erkältung holen, die ihn nochmal umbringt...


----------



## 1337reroll (1. November 2009)

"What the Fuck?!" I got killed by 10 (or even 25) Boons. 75 percent of them are Deathknights or Retribution Paladins. <- Nerf them plx Blizzard, this is my last wish ... *now he dies*


----------



## J_0_T (1. November 2009)

Maybe this:

Das ist ein echter youtube Link


----------



## 1337reroll (1. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Maybe this:
> 
> Das ist ein echter youtube Link



<3 this song


----------



## Adnuf (1. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Sowas geschwollenes aber auch..



kannst du nicht einmal ruhig sein?! Bring erstmal du was Richtiges auser deinen "Mudda" sprüchn kleiner Gangster. <.<


----------



## Asra111 (1. November 2009)

Wenn die Gruppe wipt wird er sagen " keine sorge nach dem nächsten patch schafft ihrs "


----------



## J_0_T (1. November 2009)

1337reroll schrieb:


> <3 this song



Ich denke ma wäre ne lustige sache wenn das passieren würde^^ Die Gesichter der Prograimer würde ich sehen wollen wenn solch ne idee verwendet wird XD


----------



## Captain Jack (1. November 2009)

VaulTier schrieb:


> Ganz Klassisch:
> _Situation: Arthas hat noch etwa 1% Life, Raid hackt auf ihn ein._
> _Arthas_: Nein, ihr Maden! Mich kriegt ihr nicht! *_Frostnova Spam_* *_weg blinzel_*
> _Fordring/Raidleade_r: WAS?! Der hat Dual auf Mage! Range-DDler! TÖTET IHN!
> ...



Nein der Schurke mach vanish und hinterhalt^^

Ok jetzt mal was zum scheiß
Arthas sagt bei 1HP: You've got RickRoll'd, dann kommt das lied und er verschwindet, dann geht ihr alle nach Hause und seid enttäuscht das es kein Loot gab^^.


Ne mal im Ernst
Bei 1 HP kommt Kil'Jaden nimmt sich Arthas mit und verschwindet, dann kommt raggi und sagt was von einer größeren bedrohung (mit böser lache), und dass passiert der cataclysm zum teil in Azeroth, aber auch nur beim ersten mal, damit die welt sieht, dass arthas tod ist


----------



## Senseless6666 (1. November 2009)

Ich denke ja eher an sowas wie...



Nein, das kann nicht sein... ihr.. könnt mich.. nicht Töten... ich selbst bin.. bin... der Tooooooood.


----------



## Skyler93 (1. November 2009)

Er würde sagen FATALITY !


----------



## turalya (1. November 2009)

ne er sagt: So wars das jetz? kann ich zocken gehen?


----------



## Salflur (1. November 2009)

Ich bin ja immer noch für das gute alte "Du nicht nehmen Kerze" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (1. November 2009)

Arthas: Arghs, ihr habt mich und mein Full T10 Death Knight 25er Hero Set vernichtet!  
Tirion: "*hust* Free loot *hust*"


----------



## De Gaudi (1. November 2009)

"Du nicht nehmen Frostmourne!"


----------



## Teradas (1. November 2009)

Also Tirion und Arthas blabern irgendwas,und dann will Sylvannas ihn den Todesstoß geben.
Und dann kommt Jaina und sagt,dass das keine Lösung wäre.
Am Ende entscheiden sich die 4(Tirion,Arthas,Sylvannas und Jaina)in den Urlaub nach Mallorca zu fahren und beim Ballerman dick Party machen.
Dann lassen sie 50 Gold und 4 Epische Gegenstände da und rufen :"Wir fahren nach Mallorca und ihr nicht" und dann sind se weg.Weil dann kommt ein Frostwyrm oben an den Frosttrohn geflogen,der sie nach Mallorca bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (1. November 2009)

N azubi von Atze schmidt gelle? Nicht lustig..


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2009)

Nicetale1 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für:
> 
> I Caramba(wie auch immer es geschrieben wird)


*Ay Caramba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Er würde sagen FATALITY !


TEHEE!


----------



## Kamaji (1. November 2009)

"Nein!.. Das kann es noch..nicht..gewesen.sein..Gnah!!"
dann kommt Ner'Zhul "Du Gimp Arthas hast versagt! FRISS MEINE BEINKLEIDER!"


----------



## Asra111 (1. November 2009)

Mist ich habe meine Seelenstein vergessen ....


----------



## Lashliner (1. November 2009)

I'll be back? *rote Augen gehen aus*


----------



## Sèv! (1. November 2009)

Also nun mal etwas reales:
Arthas ist am ende seiner kräfte.
Er kniet vor tirion und blabbert irgendein zeug mit Tirion.
z.B. Danke das ihr mich gereinigt habt!
Hier ist eure Beute tapfere Kämpfer!
Und dann noch irgendwas


----------



## Cyl (1. November 2009)

Er stirbt nicht, er verwandelt sich.

Ein Teletubbi erscheint und schreit: Blizzard wollte es so!


----------



## Lashliner (1. November 2009)

Wieso geht ihr davon aus das er so edel sein wird? 
"Mächtige Männer wollen nur eins: Mehr Macht!" 
Wer sagt das es Arthas nicht gefällt das zu sein was er ist, trotz des Preises?


----------



## Malohin (1. November 2009)

*Mir....wird.... so.... kalt....*


----------



## Headhunter94 (1. November 2009)

er sagt: lol'd i got pwnd argh >.<

und dann explodiert sein Kopf und daraus rieselt dann das Loot :-D

Ne also ich denke der labert sowas wie: Ihr habt euch tapfer geschlagen, doch ihr könnt niemals obsiegen bla bla bla das übliche Rp Gelaber...

...und DANN explodiert sein Kopf und das Loot rieselt raus xDDDD


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2009)

WAAS Lachmann, das kann nich twahr sein...OMG! FU blizzard, fu blizard^^


----------



## Schlaviner (1. November 2009)

Malohin schrieb:


> *Mir....wird.... so.... kalt....*



Das vermute ich am ehesten ^^ 

ich würd sagen er sagt ......


Es ist vorbei....VATER ich habe euch enttäuscht !


----------



## Sarif (1. November 2009)

Er sagt

''Mein Tot hat keinerlei Bedeutung und euer Sieg ist nutzlos, am Mittwoch bin ich sowieso wieder da''


MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fxe (1. November 2009)

er wird sagen:

Ich habe kein Mana!


----------



## Xilibili (1. November 2009)

Ich schätze ja das mann Arthas nicht besiegen kann und er Azeroth zerstören wird...nein scherz ich glaube das letzte was er sagen wird hört sich etwa so an : Ich werde wieder kommen Sageras ist wieder da^^ oder alternativ ich bin noch nicht fertig mit euch sageras kommt und ownt euch"muahhh"


----------



## Orlendarer (1. November 2009)

Es ist soweit Arthas Hp schwinden und langsam gehts auf die 1% Marke zu. Dann ist es soweit. Out of combat. Alles wird still... Arthas ringt ein letztes mal um Atem und bringt noch die Worte:   "to be continued..." hervor, ehe es ein lautes "Plop" macht und er wie vom Erdboden verschluckt ist.


----------



## Caymian (1. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JkTF0QPmZI


----------



## seppix@seppix (1. November 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Ist das nu ein Thread für Nachwuchskomiker oder ein normaler WoW Thread?



Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied


----------



## Dokagero (1. November 2009)

"Ihr denkt, nur weil ich geschlagen bin, wird Frieden in Azeroth einkehren? HA, wie töricht. Ein dunkler Schatten wird am Horizont erscheinen und eine Katastrophe über Azeroth bringen. EUER SCHICKSAL IST BESIEGELT!"

plz commend^^


----------



## KomaKater (1. November 2009)

Oder er labert uns seine lebensgeschichte vor... dann muss man sich seinen loot wieder erkämpfen 1%...0% ... end of combat ....
Arthas.... *brabbelblabla...*
15 minutes later
Arthas... *blablabla*
15 minutes later
Arthas... *hust* wo war ich? naja ich fang nochmal von vorne an...
usw usf

da weiss man das man für sein equip gelitten hat


----------



## Dorlindor (1. November 2009)

Dieses Ende ist mir bereits bekannt!!!¨....................


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> WAAS Lachmann, das kann nich twahr sein...OMG! FU blizzard, fu blizard^^



tja...xD
aber es ist noch nichtmal klar ob arthas nerzhul wirklich getötet hat -.-
blizzard gibt nie 100% gewisse antworten
es könnte auch nur ein plan von nerzhul sein um arthas glauben zu lassen er hätte alles in der hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vllt arbeitet nerzhul ja immernoch für die brennende legion....wer weiß?


----------



## Liberiana (1. November 2009)

Da sieht man wieder..... wo der DK-Nerf hinführt....


----------



## Sarif (1. November 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder..... wo der DK-Nerf hinführt....




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: 100ster Beitrag hier =D


----------



## DarthTerror (1. November 2009)

>here comes the pain BITCH< sagt derjenige der arthas den killingblow verpasst^^


----------



## ISoulreaverI (1. November 2009)

ich würde sagen wenn arthas stirbt erscheint ne truhe aus der sich alle ihren loot nehmen und dann labert Arthas dass wir ihn besiegt haben....
nur zu schade dass nach der lootvergabe der ganze raid sich rausportet und arthas nen monolog hällt.....
Dann nimmt er schnell nen heiltrank wos doch keiner sieht damit er für den nächsten raid fit ist ^^


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (1. November 2009)

1. Möglichkeit: 1% Hp kleiner Cinematik wie Fordring ihm Frostgram aus der Hand schlägt und danach explodiert Arthas mit einer riesigen Druckwelledie alle Untoden tötet und den Raid und alle Npcs umwirft... Das Schwert ergreift von Tirion Macht und ein paar Jahre später kommt Arthas als riesiges Auge auf einem Turm wieder... kommt das wem bekannt vor?.. mir nicht!

2. Möglichkeit: Zum Abschied sag ich leise Scheiße...

3. Möglichkeit: Arthas zündet Bubble und RS und ruft dabei laut USA USA USA


----------



## Darussios (1. November 2009)

Er sagt:

Ihr Deppen habt vergessen, dass ich mal Pala war Bubble ftw und während der Bubble caste ich "Zorn des Lichkönigs" und bring euch alle instant um nänänänänä.


----------



## Onico (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er SCHREIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Es werden noch viele andere kommen !" Dann setzt Tirion den helm und wird der neue lichking ! und in der 8 erweiterung kämpfen wir dann gegen den ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (1. November 2009)

Vlt auch: Ich werde das geheimniss des releasedatums von Cataclysm mit ins grab neben ihr nooooooooooobbbbbbbbbsssssssss........ *röcheln und ende*


Oder: Blargh... I'm dead


----------



## mastrum (1. November 2009)

der Bildschirm wird schwarz und dann kommt ein Schriftzug,der da lautet
"Demnächst im Kino"


----------



## Raz0rblador (1. November 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> 3. Möglichkeit: Arthas zündet Bubble und RS und ruft dabei laut USA USA USA


Lol Made my day xD


----------



## Bombajy (1. November 2009)

Ich glaub ja, dass Arthas gar nicht sterben wird.

Der Kampf könnte ungefähr so ablaufen:
Bei 40% rammt Arthas Frostmourne in den Boden und die Eiskronenzitadelle stürzt zusammen, kurz vor dem Aufprall wird Arthas von einem Frostwyrm gerettet. Der Raid wird nur dadurch gerettet da Jaina kommt und Leichter Fall auf alle wirkt. Unten angekommen kommt man dann zu Arthas Schatzkammer wo es Freeloot für alle gibt.


----------



## Nimbe (1. November 2009)

die letzen Worte Arthas:

der  haut ihn runter auf 10% er schwächelt schon es folgt ne Videosequenz in der Tirion vorstürmt und mit Aschenbringer auf Arthas einprügelt.Arthas wird immer schwächer Tirion  rammt Aschenbringer in seine Brust rein und Arthas bricht am Boden zusammen.   Wir sehen dann wie auf einmal aus der Leiche des Lichkings der Geist von Arthas(der gute arthas der loladin)  emporsteigt . In einem langen Dialog mit tirion kommt arthas zur erkentnis, dass alles was er gemacht hat falsch war und ersucht ihn um Vergebung . Tirion will ihm diese aber nicht geben  und Arthas´geist verschwindet im Nichts und wir hören nur noch einen schmerzeszereissenden Schrei. Danach richtet sich Tirion zu uns und  warnt uns , nicht auch solche Narren wie Arthas zu werden. Schließlich bückt er sich zu Frostmourne und zerschlägt es mit Aschenbringer in 2 Hälften, und erklärt uns, dass er es sicher aufbewahren wird, sodass niemand mehr in Besitz des Schwertes kommen wird.   Anschließend kommen die Drachen vom Wyrmruhtempel und brennen die gesamte Zitadelle nieder und fliegen die raider zum Wyrmruhtempel wo sie auf alextrassa treffen, die ihnen dann nen beutel in die Hand drückt den sie in der Zitadelle gefunden hat.
Anschließend is das Video zu ende und die ganzen epikgeilen typen brüllen maaan giev epik und laber nit so ne scheiße daher.


mfg dark

post scriptum: ich hoffe für blizz das arthas erstens ne harte nuss wird und nich so ein beschissener kampf wie pdk oder so story sollte da schon viel sein.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (1. November 2009)

ich weiß wies endet! arthas zündet bubble und ruhestein... er war ja früher mal paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastrum (1. November 2009)

Arthas zieht die Hose runter und schreit "50 cm unbuffed"
Wenn man nicht per webcam kontern kann,gibts nen whipe


----------



## Lashliner (1. November 2009)

Mrgrlgrmglrmglrgmrlgmrlgml... I AM AQUAMAN!
das wird er sagen.


----------



## Bluebarcode (1. November 2009)

Er wird sagen "Hail to the king baby."


----------



## Kramatieklärher (1. November 2009)

Er wird bei der Lootverteilung sich alle epischen und legendären Items unter den Arm klemmen (unter anderem Shadowmourne und auch sein geliebtes Frostmourne) und sich mit den letzten Worten : Mein schatzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz in den Abgrund stürzen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (1. November 2009)

wie schon oft gesagt wird er bestimmt stundenland mit fordring labern


----------



## Willtaker (1. November 2009)

sehr geehrte kunden von blizzard. sie haben das spiel durchgespielt. release cataclysm: ...


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

er würde nix sagen, sondern einfach despawnen!


----------



## Demus (2. November 2009)

Letia schrieb:


> *seuftzt*
> 
> Arthas wird gar nichts sagen, wenn dann der Lichking. Arthas ist schon lange tot,weil kein Herz. Er wird nur noch als Wirt für den Lichking benutzt. So wird der Lichking denke ich von Arthas Körper getrennt, Arthas ist nun nur noch eine einfache Leiche an der man aus langeweile mit Stöckchen rumpieksen kann. Der folgende Dialog wird nur noch zwischen Lichking und Tirion stattfinden. Da der Lichking keinen Wirt mehr hat wird er alle verfluchen und verschwinden. Ende!
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich Morgens auf dem Weg in Uni immer die ganzen zugedröhnte Nachtelfen Dudus in der U-Bahn sitzen sehe...oder der Bus mal wieder zu spät kommt, weil er eine Herde Tauren über die Straße lassen musste dann denk ich mir immer "Ach Mann...hättest du damals doch lieber Mage gelernt..dann könnte ich 5 Minuten vor Seminarbeginn aufstehen und würde trotzdem noch rechtzeitig kommen."

Nee aber Spass beiseite....Tauren im Straßenverkehr sind echt ne Gefahrenquelle mit der man rechnen muss!

@Toppic:   
Mein Tip ist sowas wie "Aaaarrrrrrggghhhhhhhh!!!"


----------



## Andoral1990 (2. November 2009)

Auf 1% kommt ne Endsequenz in der ein kleiner Junge auf Arthas zu läuft und sagt "meine Mami sagt du hast Lutscher, gib mir nen roten"

Und aufem Bildschirm steht groß in Gelb: "Sence? This makes none!


----------



## Yinj (2. November 2009)

1. Arthas WIRD STERBEN... warum soll das niht passieren? er is das schlimmste was es atm gibt un denn soll man leben lassen?

zum topic: wenn der schon so ne scheiß sterbe animation hat wird der bestimmt au en kack spruch ablassen


----------



## Sheeana (2. November 2009)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Kleiner aber bedeutender Lore fail. Ner'zhul ist tot. Also kommt wenn überhaupt, nur ein Geist, und zwar der von Arthas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebenfalls Lore fail. Wie gesagt, Ner'zhul ist tot. Arthas dient nicht als Wirt für den Lichkönig, Arthas IST der Lichkönig.



Im heulenden Fjord gibts eine Queste, bei der einen der Lichking "stören" kann und bevor er einen tötet erklärt er noch, daß er selbst mal Schamane war. Ich glaub nicht, daß Arthas sowas sagen würde, aber Ner'Zhul war mal Schamane. 
Die Sequenz in der Arthas Ner'Zhul tötet ist eine Vision/ein Traum von Arthas in der Geschichte um die es geht, ob das wirklich passiert ist, oder ob es nur ein Test des eigentlichen Lichkönigs war, um Arthas' Loyalität zu überprüfen....oder was ganz anderes... bleibt dabei unaufgeklärt. Ich denke, man kann werder Ner'Zhul noch Arthas selbst einfach töten, indem man der komischen Rüstung, die herumläuft, das Herz rausschneidet/durchsticht. Egal ob man nun Tirion oder Arthas ist. Das Herz ist doch in dem Fall nur eine Metapher für "das Gute" im jeweiligen Wesen. Hätte man bei der Queste mit Tirion und Arthas' Herz aufgepaßt, dann wüßte man, daß Arthas sich sein Herz (ebenso wie den guten Matthias Lehner) schon ganz alleine herausgerissen und verbannt hat, um davon ungehindert weiter machen zu können. 
Ich vermute also folgendes: Man tötet das, was wir bisher als Lichking kennen (die komische Rüstung) und dann steht Matthias Lehner da und sagt: "Vielen Dank, Helden, ihr habt mich erlöst. Nun aber schnell hinaus mit Euch...." Dann beginn der Thron einzustürzen (wie wir alle wissen, war der schon angeknackst und ist nur nicht eingestürzt, weil Arthas mit Frostmourne zusammen den Riß "geflickt" bzw eben ausgefüllt  hat). Dann nimmt die gute Sylvanas Frostmourne an sich und setzt sich auf den Thron, Jaina portet alle in Sicherheit...
^^
LG


----------



## Jerkia (2. November 2009)

Er wird bei 10% durch einen bug auf "entkommen" gehen... (eigentlich macht er das extra weil er keinen bock zu sterben hat)
 Da die gms nichts anderes draufhaben als "dieses Problem ist uns bekannt" wird er niemals down gehen -.-.


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. November 2009)

Er wird eine 5 min Sterbeszene hinlegen wie ein nachtefl Hoch dramatisch fallen dabei noch erzählen wie schön und gut alles früher war,dannn das licht am ende des Tunnels erkennen seinen Vater sehen und heftig prügel dort bekommen! Das Schwert wird fallen es spießt sich in den boden und die Zita wird zerstört Ende!


----------



## michael92 (2. November 2009)

Er wird sagen: "Scheiss Lags!"


----------



## Heydu (2. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> so was in der Art, nur das Arthas NICHT bereut. Er WOLLTE Lichking werden. Er hat FREIWILLIG alle Umgebracht, die ihm Vertauten. Er hat trotz Muradins Warnung Frostmourne genommen. Also:
> So endet es nun also. Eines muss ich euch lassen. Ihr wart Törichte Narren! *Arthas Holt aus* Niemand kann mich besiegen!
> Tirion Fordring erscheint: HALT!
> Arthas: Aschenbringer! Woher...?
> ...



Ich weiss nicht. Der schluss ist viel zu...es fehlt das gewisse etwas
So stelle ich es mir vor:
Vorrausgesetzt Jaina ist auch dabei.

Arthas: Glaubt ihr wirklich, ihr könnt mich besiegen? Ich werde Euch zeigen, was es heisst, sich zu fürchten.
*kampf* Arthas verliert an Leben (~30% Leben noch hat er). Wie kann das sein!? Spürt die Kraft des Lichkönig *unmengen untote rausholt*
In dem Moment erscheint Fordring und tötet alle Untoten (das klingt vielleicht komisch...tötet Untote...)
Fordring: Eure Zeit als Märtyrer ist vorbei, Lichking.
Arthas: Es...ist...niemals...vorbei!!*keuch*
Fordring: Möge das Licht euch segnen, denn ich tue das nicht! *zauberwirk, und versucht, Arthas zu "läutern"
Arthas/Lichking: Schreckliche Schreie und geflüster im Raum...so schrecklich, das man zu einem Psychopaten wird. (dann kommt das Lied, das am Anfang vom WCIII tFT kam, wo Arthas den Helm aufsetzte und aufm Thron sass und Kamera sich on ihm entfernte. Dieses Lied kommt auch in Wrath of the Lich King Trailer auch vor)
Lichking: NEIIIIINNN...ihr habt nicht die Macht dazu, das zu tun! Mein Meister hat mich dazu beauftragt! Ihr wisst nicht, mit wem Ihr euch anlegt!*schrei*
Arthas: Fordring?...Was ist passiert? Wo bin ich?
Fordring: Das...mein Freund...ist eine weitaus lange Geschichte. Auf dem Punkt gebracht: Euer Vater ist tot, Uther starb bei dem angriff auf das Grabmal. Die Bewohner in Stratholme sind als Untote erwacht...Ganz Azeroth hielt den Atem, weil niemand wusste, was der Lichking vorhatte...*kopf senk*
Arthas:*tränen nah* Und das alles ist meine Schuld...ich schäme mich so. Uther hat mich mehr Mals gewarnt, aber ich war so bessen darauf, Rache zu nehmen. Mein Vater sagte mir immer, dass wir mit Weisheit und Stärke regierten, doch ich habe ihn enttäuscht...Wozu sollte ich noch weiterleben?*kopf senk und voller Trauer*
Jaina: Arthas...anders betrachtet, wart nicht Ihr daran Schuld. Der Lichkönig hat die Kontrolle über Euch genommen...*Arthas mit nem traurigen Blick anguck*
Arhtas: Ich hätte mich dagegen wehren können! Aber ich war so blind vor Rache, dass ich nichts mehr um mich erkennen konnte! *Trauer-wut*

usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Lied läuft übrigens während der ganze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So stell ichs mir vor ^^


----------



## Evilslyn (2. November 2009)

Arthas: NARREN! Ihr glaubt nicht wirklich das mich eure erbärmliche Magie bezwingen kann. ICH bin der Lich... Tirion... 
Tirion: Arthas! Zu lange schon, hälst du das Land in deiner eisigen Umklammerung. Was in der Zitadelle der Schatten mit eurem Herz begann, will ich nun vollenden!
Arthas: NIEMALS! Die Geißel wird niemals fallen! Spürt meine MACHT! *Nimmt sein Schwert, hebt es über den Kopf und rammt es in die Mitte der Kampfplattform*
(Blitze der Energie gehen vom Schwert aus, Getöse erhebt sich)
Tirion mit gebieterischer Stimme: Helden! Zu mir! *Schlachtzug knubbelt* Tirion macht Bubble
*Ein Pfeil fliegt, und trifft Arthas in den Rücken*
Sylvanas: Endlich! Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit. Von eurer Überheblichkeit, war euer Blick getrübt. Dies ist die Rache der Verlassenen!
Arthas: Sylvanas... ihr ... ich hätte euch verrotten lassen sollen, so wie den Rest eurer Zucht.
*ein Portal erscheint - Jaina entsteigt*
Jaina: Arthas! Es bricht mir das Herz euch so zu sehen.
Arthas: Jaina... meine Liebe!
Jaina: Arthas ... ist es denn Möglich...
Arthas: Jaina ... ich ... selbst nachdem ich der Welt den Rücken kehrte, euch trug ich immer in mir.
Jaina: Oh Arthas! Ich ahnte stehts, dass tief in euch noch ein guter Kern steckt.
*rennt zu ihm, und umarmt ihn*
Arthas: Meine Liebe, ... meine Kraft ... schwindet. Gewährt mir Gunst eines letzten ... Kusses.
Jaina: Oh Arthas. So empfangt hiermit eine letzte Gunst. Ich wünschte unsere Leben wären anders verlaufen.
*Umarmt ihn innig, und drückt einen leidenschaftliche Kuss auf seine bleichen Lippen*
*Schneewehen umkreisen das eng umschlungene Paar*
Arthas: Es ... ist ... vollbracht... *fällt leblos in sich zusammen*
Tirion: Jaina, ich ahnte eure Gefühle. Wir werden euch beistehen in dieser schwersten Stunde, seid euch unserer Unterstützung gewiss.
*Jaina wendet sich von Arthas ab, und blickt aus blau leuchtenden Augen in Tirions Gesicht.*
Jaina *dämonisch lachend*: Tirion. Paladin. Krieger des Lichts! Haha! Eure Vorstellungskraft reicht nicht aus, meine Macht zu erfassen. 
*mit dämonischer Geschwindigkeit schießt sie auf Tirion zu, packt ihn, und portet sich und ihn davon.
Die Schlachtgruppe steht allein mit Sylvanas auf der Plattform einizig vereinzelte Schneewehen und das heulen des Windes leistet ihren Gesellschaft.
Sylvanas (schreit): ARTHAS! LICHKÖNIG! JAINA! Wie ihr euch auch nennt. Wie ihr euch auch kleidet! ICH WERDE EUCH JAGEN! ICH WERDE EUCH FINDEN! UND ICH WERDE EUCH TÖTEN!
*Wutentbrandt feuert sie einen Pfeil auf den Frostthron ab, der zerspringt, und eine Lootkiste in seinem Innern offenbart.

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Revan69 (2. November 2009)

IHR KRIEGT MICH NIEMALS LEBEND! <-- haha -.-


----------



## exodit (2. November 2009)

Denkt ihr nicht, dass Arthas weiß ,dass "Todesschwinge" wieder erscheinen wird - Ich glaube der hat nen Masterplan und wird nicht sterben.


----------



## Lashliner (2. November 2009)

exodit schrieb:


> Denkt ihr nicht, dass Arthas weiß ,dass "Todesschwinge" wieder erscheinen wird - Ich glaube der hat nen Masterplan und wird nicht sterben.



Woher sollte er das denn bitte wissen?


----------



## ricci (2. November 2009)

Das einzig wahre was er sagen wird ist:
(ja eigentlich auf Englisch aber sr.. nun mal für unsere Sprachkrüppel^^)

Szene, Arthas Seele ist kurz davor in seine wahre gestalt zurück zu fahren, seine letzten Worte:
"Error, dieser Text ist im momment nicht aufrufbar, versuchen sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal. Wir bitten um Verständnis"

also.. wenn das kommen würde.. Epic Fail eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aso.. PS: Fresst meine Shorts!


mfg.. der ditt


----------



## Heydu (2. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Woher sollte er das denn bitte wissen?



gel, woher sollte er das wissen? Wenn er über Deathwing bescheid gewusst hätte, hätte er verhindert, dass seine Schwester dem Sohn von Todesschwinge heiratet (Menschengestalt)


----------



## mortishelos (2. November 2009)

*Der Lichkönig fällt auf die knie* Die Untoten hätten ihn aufhalten können ..... ICH hätte in aufhalten können ... jetzt liegt es an euch .... das WAHRE Böse zu besiegen ... *Sterbeanimation*

Mfg Mortishelos

PS: Arthas wusste nichts von Todesschwinge aber vielleicht Ner´zhul ;-)


----------



## Niljoo (2. November 2009)

Klare Sache wenn er auf 1 prozent hp is werden alle eingefroren für die animation mit tirion aba bevor die vorbei is verreckt er elendig an den hexer dots da gibt dann nen bug und man bleibt ewig eingefrorern und muss sich immer wieder tirion fordring anhören wie er seinen dialog mit der wand abspielt xD

am besten fand ich immer noch die idee : PALA NERF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> *Der Lichkönig fällt auf die knie* Die Untoten hätten ihn aufhalten können ..... ICH hätte in aufhalten können ... jetzt liegt es an euch .... das WAHRE Böse zu besiegen ... *Sterbeanimation*
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos
> 
> PS: Arthas wusste nichts von Todesschwinge aber vielleicht Ner´zhul ;-)



woher zum teufel sollte ein in einen eisblockeingefrorenen und jetzt in nem rotzfrechen königs sohn eingesperrter alter orc schamane/hexenmeister etwas wissen von deathwing? wenn nicht mal alextrasza wußte wo deathwing ist,dann weiß das son popeliger lichbubi auch nicht ^^


----------



## Schlaviner (2. November 2009)

Fordring wird bei 2 % vorrennen un ihm den helm vom schädel nehmen....
dann ruft Arthas ganz laut 
HELLOOOO I AM LINDSAY LOHAAAAAN 
Und er/sie stirbt an Magersucht....


----------



## mastrum (2. November 2009)

Arthas wird besiegt,macht dann einen auf Roadrunner und haut ab


----------



## Jerkia (2. November 2009)

Arthas: er liegt im sterben und stottert:
 Da ein Licht es, kommt immmer näher.

Dabei wars nur der Healpala der pm hat und grad looten will...^^.


----------



## mortishelos (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> woher zum teufel sollte ein in einen eisblockeingefrorenen und jetzt in nem rotzfrechen königs sohn eingesperrter alter orc schamane/hexenmeister etwas wissen von deathwing? wenn nicht mal alextrasza wußte wo deathwing ist,dann weiß das son popeliger lichbubi auch nicht ^^



Nur ein Tipp spiel nochmal/zum ersten mal Warcraft 3 die Untoten Kampagne und achte mal darauf was Kel´thuzad so von sich gibt (besonders in den Missionen wo man ihn das erste mal als Geist trifft und als man die Brennende Legion beschworen hat)
Der Orc hat Ahnung.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Esda (2. November 2009)

Jerkia schrieb:


> Arthas: er liegt im sterben und stottert:
> Da ein Licht es, kommt immmer näher.
> 
> Dabei wars nur der Healpala der pm hat und grad looten will...^^.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geile Idee!


----------



## Fad-K (2. November 2009)

Ich glaube Arthas wird bei 1% HP seine coole Sterbeanimation machen. Dann erscheint Fordring und zur gleichen Zeit flutet ein Tsunami ganz Eiskrone inklusive der Zitadelle. Der ganze Raid kann sich auf Boote retten und Fordring rettet sich noch auf eine Holztür, an die sich Arthas klammert. Fordring gibt dem Lichking eine ordentliche Backpfeife, sodass ihm sein häßlicher imba-Helm vom Schädel fliegt und Arthas glotzt Fordring mit Tränen über seinem Gesicht und großen Katzenaugen blöd an und jammert rum, dass das Wasser so kalt ist, dass es schmerzt wie tausend Nadelstiche. Fordring knallt Arthas eine und sagt: "WTF, Arthas du Bob, Junge. Bist ein Mädchen oder was?" Dann läutet Fordring erstmal für den Raid eine 5-Minuten-Raucherpause ein. 5 Minuten sind vorbei. Alle sagen "re" und Fordring dann per whisper "wb". Arthas ist derweil eingeschlafen. Fordring guckt den Lichking blöd an, während dieser von der Holztür ablässt und auf den Grund der Zitadelle sinkt. Fordring bekommt Pipi in die Augen und heult rum "Nein, Arthas! Komm zurück!" Der Raidleiter hat eine Epische Taschenlampe - mit 130 Stamina, 78 Stärke und 90 Haste - im Inventar und muss damit durch den Raum leuchten. Fordring kramt in seiner Arschtasche seiner geilen, sexy Plattenhose und holt da seine Trillerpfeife mit "Hello Kitty!"-Aufkleber und Spongebob-Schlüsselband heraus und fängt an zu pfeifen. Der Raid muss in gemeinsamer Arbeit zur Tür hinpaddeln. Plötzlich kommt Sylvanas angeflattert und "Platsch! Boom!" Voll auf die Tür. *Tür zerbricht* Fordring jammert rum, weil er nicht schwimmen kann. Der Raid rettet ihn ins Boot. Sylvanas aktiviert (versehentlich, weil sie rumgeeiert hat) einen geheimen Kronleuchter der eine magische Brücke über dem Wasser erscheinen lässt und den Weg zu einer hammergeilen, großen Leuchtekiste freimacht, wo dann alle mit Grinsen auf der Backe hinrennen und darin viele, schöne mit lila Farbe beschriftete Sachen herausholen und ihre ganzen DKP verballern können.

Leider wissen wir alle, dass Blizzard nie so kreativ sein wird. Siehe T9-Sets...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Nur ein Tipp spiel nochmal/zum ersten mal Warcraft 3 die Untoten Kampagne und achte mal darauf was Kel´thuzad so von sich gibt (besonders in den Missionen wo man ihn das erste mal als Geist trifft und als man die Brennende Legion beschworen hat)
> Der Orc hat Ahnung.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos



hab grad wc3 nicht zur hand...was sagt er den?
und warcracft 3 hab ich wohl schon an die 100 mal durchgespielt,aber das kel´thuzad irgendwas in der richtung sagt das sich nerzhul (ein orc wohlgemerkt,der von den aspekten 0 ahnung haben sollte) mit der geschichte azeroths auskennt hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Kersyl (2. November 2009)

Er wird erkennen dass er noch tief in ihm ein pala ist, die bubble bei 1 KP zünden, HS machen und schreien:"Ich habs euch gesagt! nerft den pala! das habt ihr nun davon!"*port*
Und der loot wird vom himmel regnen =)


----------



## BlackSun84 (2. November 2009)

Ich will keinen Arthas, der am Ende als gereinigter Gutmensch darsteht. Er soll die Heldel, darunter Sylvanas und die Soldaten (=Raid) bei 1% Gesundheit stunnen und dann verkünden, dass er nun alle mit seiner wahren Macht zerfetzen wird, als Tirion erscheint und mit geballter Macht des Heiligen Lichts Arthas zurückwirft und die gesamten Seelen, die in Frostmourne eingeschlossen sind, gegen ihn fokussiert, wodurch Arthas am Boden liegt. Dann gibt es noch ein wenig Redegeplänkel und am Ende nimmt Tirion Aschenbringer und zerstört mit geballter Macht den Lichkönig, worauf ruhig für kurze Zeit auch in den normalen Gegenden von Nordend ein Schrei oder eine Eruption zu spühren sein kann. Eventuell könnte Ner'Zhul dann wieder lachend hervorkommen, Arthas Überheblichkeit kommentieren und entschwinden mit den Worten: "Es ist noch lange nicht vorbei." Damit wäre der Lichkönig Arthas tot, aber Ner'zhul wäre noch da draußen und würde auf andere Art wieder mal Unruhe stiften. Ein Ende in 3 Zeilen in einem schlechten Buch wäre für Ner'zhul zu schade.


----------



## J_0_T (2. November 2009)

Vlt dies hier: 

Auch dies ist ein echter youtube link


Okay... bin mir nicht sicher ob es passt... aber ernsthaftigkeit ist des humores tot XD


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2009)

_... der Lichkönig hat mit seinem letzten, wutentbrannten Schrei die Armeen der Finsternis in Bewegung gesetzt. Sein letzter Befehl war "Kommt!". Und sie kamen. Alle. Sogar _Deathwi..... Achso, falsches Spiel : I


----------



## markbergs93 (2. November 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich will keinen Arthas, der am Ende als gereinigter Gutmensch darsteht. Er soll die Heldel, darunter Sylvanas und die Soldaten (=Raid) bei 1% Gesundheit stunnen und dann verkünden, dass er nun alle mit seiner wahren Macht zerfetzen wird, als Tirion erscheint und mit geballter Macht des Heiligen Lichts Arthas zurückwirft und die gesamten Seelen, die in Frostmourne eingeschlossen sind, gegen ihn fokussiert, wodurch Arthas am Boden liegt. Dann gibt es noch ein wenig Redegeplänkel und am Ende nimmt Tirion Aschenbringer und zerstört mit geballter Macht den Lichkönig, worauf ruhig für kurze Zeit auch in den normalen Gegenden von Nordend ein Schrei oder eine Eruption zu spühren sein kann. Eventuell könnte Ner'Zhul dann wieder lachend hervorkommen, Arthas Überheblichkeit kommentieren und entschwinden mit den Worten: "Es ist noch lange nicht vorbei." Damit wäre der Lichkönig Arthas tot, aber Ner'zhul wäre noch da draußen und würde auf andere Art wieder mal Unruhe stiften. Ein Ende in 3 Zeilen in einem schlechten Buch wäre für Ner'zhul zu schade.



das mit den seelen erinnert mich an den archimonde kampf am ende daher eher low


----------



## Topperharly (2. November 2009)

Der Tot kann nicht besiegt werde! (Spätestens am Mittwoch warte ich wieder auf euch)


----------



## Fabian22244 (2. November 2009)

ich denke er sagt:

Arthas:" OH MEIN GOTT ICH KANN NICHT GLAUBEN DAS IHR DAS GESCHAFFT HABT!"

oder:

Arthas:"aber nein aber ja aber nein warum nur"


----------



## Uriziel (2. November 2009)

Naja, da dass ja DER Bösewicht aus WCIII ist, denke ich mal schon, dass Blizzard uns eine "würdige" Sterbeszene vorbereitet...

Arthas: "Ihr habt viel vollbracht um vor mir stehen zu können und ihr habt es geschafft mein Leben zu nehmen... Doch... Ich habe euer aller RL von euch genommen, also bleibe am Ende doch ich siegreich... N00bs... *sterb*"


----------



## Eysenbeiss (2. November 2009)

Er wird gar nix sagen, weil er nicht stirbt, sondern nur von Nerzhul getrennt werden wird.

Tirion hat sein Herz, das eben NICHT zerstört wurde, in der Zwischenzeit aufbewahrt und nutzt die Gunst der Stunde, dem durch den Kampf geschwächten Arthas sein Herz und damit seine Güte, wieder einzuverleiben.

Dadurch muss Nerzhul aus ihm heraus und Ende Gelände.

Arthas geht danach in Reha, den sehen wir am Ende von Cata wieder, wer will wetten ?


----------



## Rappi (2. November 2009)

Ich würde es schön finden, wenn ein Rendervideo abgespielt wird, nachdem Arthas stirbt. Dort könnte ja sein "Weg" zum LichKönig nachgezeigt sein, also wie es dazu kam, dass man nun dieses unmenschliche Wesen töten musste, was einst ein edler Prinz war.


----------



## Axord (2. November 2009)

Meine Version:

Arthas krepiert (Sterbeanimation) sein Geist erscheint und beginnt die Gruppenmitglieder zu tyrannisieren, da erscheint Melinda Gordon (Ghost whisperer) und beginnt sich mit dem Geist von Arthas zu unterhalten und führt ihn schliesslich, nachdem er sich bei allen entschuldigt hat, ins Licht (das natürlich nur er sehen kann) 

oder 

Tausende kleine Piguine kommen herbei und trampeln ihn zu Tode...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (2. November 2009)

Man trinkt Tee, damit man den Lärm der Welt vergisst...
(T'ien Yi-Heng)


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Er wird gar nix sagen, weil er nicht stirbt, sondern nur von Nerzhul getrennt werden wird.
> 
> Tirion hat sein Herz, das eben NICHT zerstört wurde, in der Zwischenzeit aufbewahrt und nutzt die Gunst der Stunde, dem durch den Kampf geschwächten Arthas sein Herz und damit seine Güte, wieder einzuverleiben.
> 
> ...



wenns lustig gemwint war,war die idee ganz ok
wenn nicht dann fail 
tirion hat ganz klar arthas herz zerstört (wir als spieler waren ja dabei)


----------



## Bullock_ (2. November 2009)

Ich würde sagen, dass Arthas letzten Worte in einem Dialog mit Fordring kommen werden, der sich in einer CUTSCENE abspielen wird.
Daher wird kein Spieler das je mitbekommen, da der Plündermeister als erster ESC drückt und wer es ihm nicht gleich tut, bekommt keinen loot ab. So sieht das aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (2. November 2009)

"Der Heal war durch...."


----------



## Thoor (2. November 2009)

"OMFG Ich war AFK ihr Scheissnoobs l2p Man!"

Im Ernst, er wird gar nix sagen, weil wennschon wird Arthas sterben und Nerzhul noch was vor sich hinbrabbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (2. November 2009)

SO und nicht anders wirds ablaufen

Arthas bekommt den letzten hit......
Arthas: Nun da es zu Ende geht kann ich euch allen mein dunkelstes Geheimnis beichten.... *seufz*
Arthas: Es gibt eine Macht noch unheimlicher und böser als die Seuche der Geißel, sie ist kälter und hinterhältiger als mein geplagter Geist..... *stöhn*
Arthas: Sie werden euch alle vernichten......
Arthas: Diese Macht trägt den Namen "Blizza.....*hust und stirbt*

^^ najo ernsthaft würde ich eher auf einen dialog von nerzhul und so tippen.....


----------



## Rappi (2. November 2009)

Hmm...ich bin jetzt entweder total auf der Leitung, oder zu gut informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber soweit ich weiß zählen die WoW-Bücher doch nun zur offiziellen Lore, oder?

Wenn ja, dann (Wer das neueste Buch noch nicht gelesen hat, hält sich nun die Augen zu):



> Dort wird doch im letzten Kapitel berichtet, dass Arthas nicht nur seine Menschlichkeit (das kranke Kind), sondern auch Ner'zhul aus seinem Geiste verbannt hat, indem er diese in seinem Kopf getötet hat. Somit ist eine Trennung von Ner'Zhul (Der ja keinen Körper und keine Seele mehr hat. Er existiert also überhaupt nicht mehr) oder eine Bekehrung gar nicht mehr möglich, weil Arthas diese Möglichkeit bereits unterbunden hat.


----------



## Perun (2. November 2009)

Arthas liegt keuchend am Boden, Tirion will ihm den Todesstoß verpassen, doch dann kommt alles anders.
Wutentbrannt brüllt der Lichkönig: I´ll be back. Eine unheilvolle Aura ziert Arthas geschundenen Leib.
Tirion setzt vergeblich zum finalen Hieb an. Eine Barriere baut sich auf und Arthas teleportiert sich.
Die totgeweihten Helden blicken ratlos zum verzweifelten Tirion.
Ein hämisches Lachen erfüllt den Saal.

Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxii (2. November 2009)

denke nicht das da irgentwas besonderes kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber am besten ab warten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquion (2. November 2009)

Arthas letzte Worte werden sowas sein wie etwa diese, im 25er Mode...

Um es mal mit den Worten heiligen Maria Mutter Gottes zu sagen: Was zur Hölle war das für eine abgefahrene Scheisse?!?!

Fände ich zumindest ziemlich geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (2. November 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Tirion hat sein Herz, das eben NICHT zerstört wurde, in der Zwischenzeit aufbewahrt


komisch, ich das irgendwie anders verstanden. tirion meinte doch nach der questreihe, dass nichts gutes mehr in arthas herz ist und man ihn vernichten muss


----------



## Ramizini (2. November 2009)

Das is doch ganz einfach:

Sargeras und Kil'jaeden erscheinen:
Sargeras: Oh my god you killed Arthas/Lichking/whatever
Kil'jaeden: You basterds!

oder 

Arthas: The cake is a lie!


----------



## Palarius01 (2. November 2009)

Er wird sagen: Nein Sohn, die ist geladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein ich denk mal sowas wie: *Hust*...ihr...ihr...*hust*...solche...Macht...ich...*stirb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und für die die Mitleid haben^^: *in Ner´zuhls Geistereiertretend* Danke das ihr mich erlöst habt.Ich war ein Monster.Es tut mir leid und sagt Jaina...ich...li...*in den Himmelaufsteig* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (2. November 2009)

Er wird den Todesrittern einen Vortrag halten mit Titel "How to be Deathknight"

und dann kommt Ryan Higa und disst alle


----------



## Sefian (2. November 2009)

warscheinlich wird er einfach tonlos abnippeln und dann kommt ein guhl aus ner tür und schreit 
"Oh mein Gott ihr habt Kenny... ähh Arthas getötet !!!!"
oder so ähnlich


----------



## Hammersmith (2. November 2009)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das erstmal einige Erfolge aufpoppen like "Bezwingt Arthas innerhalb 1 Minute"  oder "Bezwingt Arthas auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad heroisch ohne das er "Frostmourne" wirkt ......

Dann kommt ein imposantes Vid wo er auf dem Boden kriechend versucht sich zu verdrücken. Sein Schwert hat er breits verloren und langsam schleppt er sich davon. Da das Vid hört auf und ein Spieler bekommt den Buff "Kalte Vergeltung" worauf der glückliche Frostmourne aufheben kann. Derjenige welcher bekommt einen neuen Button im Interface(schön mittig) das drücken löst ein neues Vid aus wo der Char(sagen wir mal ein Bäumchen) mit dem fetten Zweihänder auf Arthas springt und ihm das Teil ins Kreuz rammt(schön mittig).Der Lichking stöhnt ein letztes mal und bleibt regungslos liegen. Der Bildschirm wird schwarz und es folgt der Abspann mit sämtlichen Blizz Mitarbeitern usw. 
Ca. 30 min später kommt endlich das Interface wieder und jetzt kann gelootet werden.


----------



## ArtureLeCoiffeur (2. November 2009)

ShadowXanTos schrieb:


> ich weiß wies endet! arthas zündet bubble und ruhestein... er war ja früher mal paladin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed


----------



## Llandaro (2. November 2009)

ich glaube eher das man vor Arthas steht und dann die ganze sippschaft (also die Leader der Fraktionen... also für Ally oder Horde) auftaucht und meint "ihr habt gute arbeit geleistet wir machen jetzt den rest!"
naja die rennen zu Arthas und bekommen erstmal Ordentlich auf die backen... bevor Arthas sie Umbringt stürmt der Raid dann hin um den Leadern zu helfen(naja wenn wir spieler nicht währen würden die heut staub futtern!)

mit bestimmten abschnitten(immer ca 15% seiner Leben) wird er uns nen kleenen vortrag halten ... anfangs wie mies wir doch sind... in der mitte dann wird er langsam bedenklicher und am ende will er sich erstmal aus dem staub machen... doch die Leader haben sich erholt und versperren die Ausgänge....

dicker Dialog... was wir doch für Feiglinge wir sind und wie unfähig wir sind... er lacht uns aus... erzählt noch das er selbst nur den ausweg sieht alles Leben zu vernichten damit keiner den Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz gewinnen kann... bzw da es sowieso niemals enden wird.... 

dann fängt der Frostthron an zu wackeln und zu rumpeln ... Arthas läs seine Hp bis zur hälfte wieder auf und der kampf geht weiter....

schluss endlich bleibt seine HP zahl bei 1% stehen und wir sehen wie Arthas mit letzter Kraft sich vom Boden hieft dann einen Lockeren satz von den lippen hämmert..."nun soll es wohl zuende sein?... *am blut ertrinkendes lachen* ihr könnt nur die Fleischliche hülle vernichten aber nicht mich!"

blub der Eiskalte bösewicht kratzt ab... der Raid wird raus geschickt damit die Leader sich um alles wichtige kümmern können... Lootverteilung und ein Freak steht am eingang mit dem man sich dann rausporten kann! ...

ende bleibt also offen!... ist Arthas nun ebenfals als Geist unsterblich und fährt irgendwann auch in einenn anderen körper oder hat man ihm nun endgültig den gar ausgemacht....

naja sehen wird man es dann beim nächsten oder übernächsten addon!!!


----------



## vikitori (2. November 2009)

Ich denke dass man ihn schwächt (so auf 25% runterkloppen)

dann irgendwelche bekannte Priester erscheinen, ihn fesseln

die erschaffen dann ein Portal zum inneren seines Kopfes,

wir da Ner'zhul killen und alles wieder gut ist.

LG


----------



## Schotee (2. November 2009)

Da der nette Herr ja immer sagt: Es...ist nicht ....vorbei!

Würde ich sagen: Es... ist ...vorbei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poster (2. November 2009)

DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyrasch (2. November 2009)

Er wird sagen:

"JoJo ihr Bitches, ihr seid voll Tight"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

vikitori schrieb:


> Ich denke dass man ihn schwächt (so auf 25% runterkloppen)
> 
> dann irgendwelche bekannte Priester erscheinen, ihn fesseln
> 
> ...



Sein Gehirn ist ja so groß.



Hyrasch schrieb:


> Er wird sagen:
> 
> "JoJo ihr Bitches, ihr seid voll Tight"
> 
> ...



Made my day xD


----------



## Raxon22 (2. November 2009)

Mist bin tot


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. November 2009)

"olololol im a cheater! *unter die erde hack und ruhestein einsetz*"


----------



## vikitori (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sein Gehirn ist ja so groß.
> 
> 
> 
> Made my day xD



Na in SWP haben wir auch alle in Kalecgos's Kopf gepasst.


----------



## vikitori (2. November 2009)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. November 2009)

"mist wipe, ok alle geist freilassen..."


----------



## Bansai2006 (2. November 2009)

Nun schliesst eure Augen Tirion Frodring  den meine sind weit geöffnet


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Its not a goodbye 4ever its only a goodbye for now and if the ID ressetet im sure i´ll see you next week XD


----------



## TesterTwo (2. November 2009)

Rezz pls


----------



## xDeadherox (2. November 2009)

Ich denke das da iwas besonderes passiert wie z.b:

Tirion läuft auf Arthas zu und streckt diesen nieder. Arthas stirbt nicht sondern ihm fliegt Frostmoune aus der Hand. Nun geht Tirion hin nimmt sich Frostmoune und Tötet damit Arthas. Tirion wird wiederum aber selber verflucht und legt sich die Rüstung des Lichkings an und man kämpft dan gegen Tirion mit Ashbringer und Frostmoune.

Iwas in der art halt was besonderes. Aber wahrscheinlich macht blizz wieder irgendwas nicht nachvolziehbares^^

Oder 

Den ganzen Kampf hilft Tirion gegen Arthas bei 10% Tötet Arthas dann Tirion mit einem Tödlichem Schlag und Tirion lässt Ashbringer fallen welcher dan von 1ner Person aufgenommen werden kann und man kämpft dan die letzten % alleine gegen ARthas aber mit einem der Ashbringer bis zum Ende des Kampfes Trägt.


----------



## SAPH! (2. November 2009)

Arthas: " Ich habe Fertig! "...   und beisst ins Gras. ENDE


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. November 2009)

"Oh mein Gott! Ihr habt Arthas getötet! Ihr Schweine!" oder: "Feierabend, Bye nubs"


----------



## iShock (2. November 2009)

Er fällt um und sagt: 

1. Arrrgghhh...
2. Re...Wtf?! Man war afklo!
3. Das geht doch nicht hmm kay ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mal im Ernst: Könnte mir auch vorstellen das man neben Arthas auch noch den Frostthron angreifen muss. Und Arthas umso näher er am Frostthron steht umso mehr Schaden macht er, trifft mit seinem AoE aber auch den Thron. Zack bumm schon hat man den Hardmode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Am Ende zerbricht der Thron, Arthas fällt tot um und wird von Tirion gereinigt und gerezzt und ersteht als Pala auf und erzählt irgendwas wie Leid ihm alles tut. Und zum Abschied, was sonst Bubble+Ruhestein.


----------



## Novane (2. November 2009)

Ich glaube Arthas wird eines folgender Dinge sagen:


DEINE MUDDER!

Oder er wird Seine bubble anwerfen, sein portstein usen, die Fraktion, den Realm, Aussehen und seinen Namen ändern und dann wird er überall mimimi threads aufmachen xD


----------



## Bullock_ (2. November 2009)

Arthas letzte Worte: "Rest in peaces!" Danach bricht der Frostthron in sich zusammen...


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Bullock_ schrieb:


> Arthas letzte Worte: "Rest in peaces!" Danach bricht der Frostthron in sich zusammen...



Wenn schon "Rest in peace!"


----------



## Novane (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn schon "Rest in peace!"



nein Rest in pieces is viel geiler


----------



## Skyler93 (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Its not a goodbye 4ever its only a goodbye for now and if the ID ressetet im sure i´ll see you next week XD


hahahahaha Nice!
trotzdem wird er sagen "Scheis Blizzard sorgen dafür das mich 10 nubs umklatschen, ich zock AION manman kann ja nicht wahr sein wo sind die schönen Classic zeiten hin? wo ich als großer bigchef angesehen wurde?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (2. November 2009)

Ach der Stunned den Raid bei 1% schreit:"Ihr werdet mich nie bessiegen!" und rammt sich Frostmoune In die Rippen und fängt damit seine Seele in Frostmoune ein. 

Iwie so oder er fängt seine Seele irgendwie in der Rüstung wo ja auch Ner'zul gefangen ist/war.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. November 2009)

Nene ich habs
bei 1% sagt er
Ihr könnt mich nicht töten NEEEIIIINNNN!!!!
Ich muss meinen Chef holen der euch alle vernichten wird!!!!
holt er Telefon und ruft Chuck norris an, chuck norris kommt angeportet und machn roundhousekick wo alle sterben, die zitadelle stürzt ein, man muss vom geisterheiler hinlaufen und einfach arthas looten, dann nimmt chuck norris die waffe und sagt: "Hmm ein Zahnstocher" und dann mussen wir beim 123125135 Addon gegen Chuck Norris fighten, der dann der Lichking ist, aber da blizz alles einfacher macht wird er eh nur von 5 nappelz gekillt =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (2. November 2009)

Hey,
hmmm... eine gute Frage, ich würde meinen Arthas kriegt langsam und Stück für Stück die Kontrolle über seinen Geist und Körper zurück und hindert Nerzhul daran gegen euch zu kämpfen; dann kommt Tirion Fordring und Arthas bittet ihn, ihn zu töten und damit auch Nerzhul. Vllt prädigt er dann noch etwas oder ka...

Oder es läuft so ab:
"Genatzt!"
*lvl up!*
*Pwn Raid*

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (2. November 2009)

1. Möglichkeit: 1% Hp kleiner Cinematik wie Fordring ihm Frostgram aus der Hand schlägt und danach explodiert Arthas mit einer riesigen Druckwelledie alle Untoden tötet und den Raid und alle Npcs umwirft... Das Schwert ergreift von Tirion Macht und ein paar Jahre später kommt Arthas als riesiges Auge auf einem Turm wieder... kommt das wem bekannt vor?.. mir nicht!

2. Möglichkeit: Oh shit... So ein Lag!

3. Möglichkeit: Arthas zündet Bubble und RS und ruft dabei laut USA USA USA


----------



## Geralt-von-Riva (2. November 2009)

glaub da kommt sowas im terminator style...
Arthas: Ich komme wieder...mit mehr Waffen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder vllt so ein dramatisches ende:
Arthas: Und so...stirbt...Arthas..Menethil...

aber ne richtig geile idee wär wenn er abkratzt fällt er auf die Knie, stützt sich auf Frostgramm und haucht leicht rau:
Arthas: ...at least I have chicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (2. November 2009)

"Lol,pfff....dachte Knife! ;( "


----------



## CyberEsper (2. November 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Nene ich habs
> bei 1% sagt er
> Ihr könnt mich nicht töten NEEEIIIINNNN!!!!
> Ich muss meinen Chef holen der euch alle vernichten wird!!!!
> ...




chuck norris ist der hammer^^


----------



## Azashar (2. November 2009)

EY LOL SPONSERING WAS SEIDN IHR FÜR WELCHE?


----------



## Salenor (2. November 2009)

*Arthas ist auf 1 HP seiner Gesundheit*
ARTHAS:*Kniet auf Frostmourne gestützt auf dem Boden*"NEEIIINNN! IHR NARREN! WAS HABT IHR GETAN! IHR KÖNNT MICH NICHT   BESIGEN! ICH BIN DER HERRSCHER ÜBER DIE GEIßEL!* Steht mit letzter Kraft auf und Hebt Frostmourne in die Luft* So lange die Seelen  meiner WIllenlosen Diener bei mir sind kann ich nicht sterben! * Beginnt Frostmourne mit den Seelen seiner Untertanen aufzuladen*

TIRON: ARTHAS! Du hast dein Land verraten, deinen Vater getötet, deine Freunde Hintergangen und eine Plage über dein Land gebracht!  Wir lassen es hier und jetzt enden! *Tiron zieht den heiligen Aschenbringer und stürzt auf Arthas zu*

*Tiron schlägt mit dem Aschenbringer auf Arthas ein und versetzt ihm einen tödlichen stoß. EIn licht Erschaint auf der Leiche des Lichkönigs. Der Geist von Arthas Vater erscheint*

ARTHAS: NEEIN..... Das ist... unmöglich... *Arthas stirbt und der geist des menschlichen Arthast erscheint*

(guter)ARTHAS: *dreht sich zu seinem Vater um* ES, ES ES tut mir so leid. Danke tapfere Helden, dass ihr mich erlöst habt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir meine Taten vergeben. Ich war von Rache und Zorn getrieben, und habe alles verraten, was mir wichtig war, nur um das zu bekämpfen, wozu ich letztenendes geworden bin. Ein Monster.

VATER: Du hast mich ermordet aus Wahnsinn... ich habe eine Ewigkeit darüber nachgedacht, wieso, doch letztenendes habe ich begriffen, dass das nicht du warst, mein Sohn.

(guter)ARTHAS: Ich hoffe du kannst mir für meinen Verrat verzeihen. * ein Helles Licht erscheint, und artas und sein Vater sind so gut wie nicht mehr zu sehen* Tiron... es tut mir leid... es war das richtige, was du getan hast.....

*Licht wird hell und aus wundersamer weise schmilzt der frosttron und eine lootkiste erscheint*


----------



## Rashnuk (2. November 2009)

Wenn er stirbt wird er schreien: Noooooooooooin, ich wollte noch ein Pwny holn!!!!!!!

Oder : AAAAAH 1%, zum glück ist der Raid nun tot... ooh scheiße, der Dot vom Hexer ist noch an mir,, aaah, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah nein ich bin tottttt von einem jämmerlichen dot?!!?! Plx Blizzard nerf hexerrrrrrrrrrr!!!!1elf!

Ich weiß ich bin nicht gut darin aber lasst mir ne chance :=)

nun mal ernsteres...

Arthas nur noch 1%...
AAAH , dieser Schmerz, kann es sein? Nein, frostmourne hilf mir!
Eine Stimme aus Frostmourne: Die zeeeeeeeeit ist gekommennnnn, ich werde mich von dirrrrrr lösennnnn.....
Arthas: Wie , wie kann das sein? Ich bin der Lichkönig! Ich habe die meicht über die Geißel
Die stimme aus Frostmourne: Ich bin Nerzhul, dachtest du wirklich ein menschliches Wesen wie du kann mich unterwerfen? Du warst nur eine Hülle. Ich zeige dir die wahre geißel....

Aus allen erdenkbaren Ecken kommen kleine Untote Insekten... sie fressen Arthas auf , Stück für stück... Jaina die den alten Paladin Arthas in dieser hilfslosen Hülle sah half ihn sofort... nützte nichts... Arthas wurde vollständig aufgefressen. Nerzhul wandte seine Magie und keiner konnte sich bewegen... alle waren erstarrt, selbst Ashbringer und Tirion erstarren---


----------



## Odix84 (2. November 2009)

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Bordin (2. November 2009)

Odix84 schrieb:


> Bis nächste Woche!




/sign bis die id frei wird


Kündigt eure WoW Accounts ! Als zeichen dafür das ihr alle BLubb seid!


----------



## Frayd (2. November 2009)

Hmm wäre stark dafür:
Arthas stirbt, explodiert, Nerzhul kommt, regt sich auf und heult rum, niemand könne ihn besiegen, der obermuftititan kommt aus dem himmel geplopt, tritt nerzhul einma kräftig in den hintern--->nerzhul is tot, der titan belebt arthas wieder, arthas entschuldigt sich bei sylvanas und fängt an mit jaina zu knutschen...jaja ich weiß ich kann sowas nich aber ich wollt auch ma meinen senf dazu geben xD xD xD xD


----------



## PickelBee (2. November 2009)

Ich denke auch das es zum Showdown zwischen Arthas und Tirion kommen wird.
Aber anders als die Axt von Saurfang wird Ashbringer Frostmourne zerschmettern und alle Seelen werden befreit werden.
Die "Promi-Seelen" werden jedoch nicht sofort aufsteigen und ihm nen Vortrag halten, dann verpasst ihm Slyvanas nen Pfeil zwischen die Schulterblätter, er sackt zusammen und verliert seinen Helm. 
Auf allen Vieren wird er dann von Darion Mograine getötet.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. November 2009)

* nur weil ich oom war* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (2. November 2009)

Odix84 schrieb:


> Bis nächste Woche!



Mir kommen die Traenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Sagt meinen Kindern nicht, dass ich beim Schei**en gestorben bin"

"Gute Nacht, Johnboy"

"Leckt mich Leute, ich geh nach Hause"


----------



## Frayd (2. November 2009)

oderrrrrrr Sageras erscheint, rächt sich am lichking, das er ungehorsam war macht ihn platt und wir dürfen dann sageras killn, welcher aber erst in form von Medivh erscheint, dann stirbt sageras, cataclysm wird abgeblasen, alle ham ne riesen wut auf blizz, blizz geht bankrott und mehr als "shit happens" und "hättet ihr die noobs doch bloß nich so gefördert" bleibt nicht zu sagen


----------



## Hackelf (2. November 2009)

ich glaub bei 1% kommt ein Bildschirmwechsel!!!

der Startbildschirm erscheint und man liest den Schriftzug: "Die Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen!"


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Hackelf schrieb:


> ich glaub bei 1% kommt ein Bildschirmwechsel!!!
> 
> der Startbildschirm erscheint und man liest den Schriftzug: "Die Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen!"


jupp und keiner bekommt loot weil keiner beim bosskill on war XD


----------



## DenniBoy16 (2. November 2009)

nein alles kommt ganz anders:

arthas hat es geschafft chuck norris zum todesritter zu machen und jetzt arthas persönlicher bodyguard ist. sobald der lichking auf 1%ist wird er durch das "roundhousekick - schild" geschützt, das alle angriffe abwehrt.
dann wird der king schreien: "HAHAHAHAHA 10 (25) leute werden mich nicht aufhalten können. niemand kann mich aufhalten. denn ich hab chuck norris auf meiner seite!"


WARNUNG: dieser post kann teile einer wahnsinnigen fantasie enthalten. also bitte nicht alles zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Drop-Dead (2. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> nein alles kommt ganz anders:
> 
> arthas hat es geschafft chuck norris zum todesritter zu machen und jetzt arthas persönlicher bodyguard ist. sobald der lichking auf 1%ist wird er durch das "roundhousekick - schild" geschützt, das alle angriffe abwehrt.
> dann wird der king schreien: "HAHAHAHAHA 10 (25) leute werden mich nicht aufhalten können. niemand kann mich aufhalten. denn ich hab chuck norris auf meiner seite!"
> ...



die idee würd ich an blizz verkaufen !


----------



## Gehirnesser (2. November 2009)

finaleWORTE : Respawn in 5... 4.... 3 ... 2.... 1...... ohh doch tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[attachment=9407:1233498425729.jpg]


----------



## Shyin (2. November 2009)

Zuerst einmal:
Arthas wird es nie bereuen, was er getan hat.
Er tat es aus eigenem Antrieb.
Er ist auch nicht mehr an Nerzul gebunden!
Am Ende des Buches "Arthas - Aufstieg des Lichkönigs" oder "Arthas - Rise of the Lich King" tötet er erst den Rest seiner Menschlichkeit und danach Nerzul.

Vermutlich werden nicht wir Arthas das Ende bereiten, sondern !! The Ashbringer !!  ( Tales of the Past III und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


Arthas bei 1%:  Fordring erscheint
Fordring: Nun endlich werde ich beenden, was soviele vor mir versuchten! Für Uther, für das Licht, für Azeroth, stirb Bestie!
--> Fordring holt aus und trifft Arthas.
--> Arthas fällt mit einem Fluch.
--> Vll. sehen wir Arthas Angesicht wie in Tales of the Past oder Star Wars vor dem Ende nocheinmal 

Gruß Shyin


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. November 2009)

Ich denke, Arthas verwandelt sich in eine Banane und singt: "Peanutbutter-Jelly-Time", danach werden er und Chuck Norris auf Snoop Dog  in den Sonnenuntergang von Nordend reiten und genüßlich einen Ghulfinger durchziehn.

Oder einfacher gesagt, ich bezahle Blizzard dafür, dass sie sich einen Kopf machen, und nicht um's mir selber auszudenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gehirnesser (2. November 2009)

warum muss arthas den sterben D-; ich liebe es doch gegen untote zu zocken O.o


                 Er soll auch mal nach BRAINZ fragen wie seine Ghule^^
                                  [attachment=9408:brainz.jpg]


----------



## MaZz3 (2. November 2009)

"Oh sorry Leute ... WoW Error..."

Traumhafter Gedanke ^^

@Deis
Leckt mich Leute, ich geh nach Hause.
Ymmd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gn8 an Alle da draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (2. November 2009)

ahne man kann arthas nicht töten, bei 5 % buggt er und resettet und du musst das ganze nochmal, schreist du nach einen GM schreit admin nach Chuck Norris, also er kann nicht sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (2. November 2009)

Ich denke er wird zu letzt sagen:"Das Leben ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen, man weiss nie was man kriegt."

ooooder




"Moooooooonsterkill." <--- Zitat UT




oder




"Ich hab noch Cookies im Ofen, kann die noch jemand retten?"


----------



## Skyler93 (2. November 2009)

ODER 
er sagt:
"Ich kann nicht sterben Neeeiiiiin!!!!!"
"ihr habt es geschafft, ihr habt mich befreit"
"Plz visit www.diesistganzsichereinephisingseite.com to get your loots"
und dannach
"muhahahahahaha"


----------



## Tenxo (2. November 2009)

*Arthas*: 
 "Nein! Ich.. tat nur.. was von mir verlangt wurde..!" "Ich... ich.." _*Arthas fällt auf die Knie und stützt sich mit hilfe von Frostmourne*_ "Dieses Schwert, die Quelle allen Übels... vernichtete alles was mir jemals wichtig war.." _*Gefallene Seelen beginnen sich von Frostmourne zu lösen, das Schwert wird blasser und Arthas letzte Kräfte schwinden immer mehr*_

_*Tirion tritt vor Arthas*_

*Tirion*: 
 "Arthas! Einst warst du ein edler Prinz uns ständig besorgt um dein Volk von Loaderon. Doch verfielst du der Rache und hast aus Blindheit deines Zorns deinen eigenen Vater, König Menethil, deinen Tutor Uther Lightbringer und zuletzt dein ganzes Land verraten!" _*Tirion zieht Aschenbringer und richtet die Klinge auf Arthas*_ "Nun ist die Zeit gekommen, Euch vor Eurem Leid zu erlösen!" _*Tirion holt aus*_

_*Jaina versucht dazwischen zu gehen*_

*Jaina*: "Wartet!" 

_*Tirion bricht den Schwung ab*_

_*In diesem Moment entflieht die letzte Seele Frostmourne und mehrere Risse ziehen sich durch das verfluchte Schwert*
_ 
*Arthas*: "Es...ist... vorbei...."

_*Die Klinge zerspringt und Arthas erstarrt, wie der Frostthron auf dem er herrschte, zu Eis, gefangen auf alle Ewigkeit*_

_*Tirion blickt zur Siegergruppe*_
*
 Tirion*:
 "Mit dem Tod des Lichkönigs und dem Veschwinden von Frostmourne wird nun hoffentlich der lang ersehnte Frieden wieder Heim kehren. Loaerdon steht tief in Euer aller Schuld!"


----------



## J_0_T (2. November 2009)

Okay ein wenig provokant aber vlt sagt er auch das:

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...........
......................................... *bricht zusammen*


----------



## Trayz (3. November 2009)

mastrum schrieb:


> Arthas zieht die Hose runter und schreit "50 cm unbuffed"
> Wenn man nicht per webcam kontern kann,gibts nen whipe




definitiv made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haawk (3. November 2009)

von hinten sieht mann einen diener der geißel kommen der sagt die letzten worte und nicht arthas selber 

Die Worte sind:

"Oh Mein gott sie Haben Arthas getötet"

Aus dem hintergrund:

"ihr Schweine"


----------



## Huntermoon (3. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Okay ein wenig provokant aber vlt sagt er auch das:
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...........
> ......................................... *bricht zusammen*


So:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haawk (3. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie geil 1 Für diese zeichnung =D


----------



## VHRobi (3. November 2009)

wenn Arthas stirbt hört man folgende melodie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQiYF5aZlSw


----------



## Engowin (3. November 2009)

Ich hab mir auch so meine gedanken darüber gemacht und meine fantasie n bisl spielen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arthas fällt auf ein Knie und keucht
Arthas: NEIN!!! Es ist noch NICHT VORBEI!!!!!!!

Fordring erscheint
Fordring:Es ist vorbei Arthas, Ihr seit geschlagen.
             Gebt auf und ich gewähre Euch ein schnelles Ende.

Arthas:Immer noch die selbe Leier,Fordring!Ihr könnt mich nicht besiegen!!!
           Habt Ihr aus unserer letzten Begegnung GARNICHTS gelernt!!

Fordring holt zum Schlag mit Aschenbringer aus.
FordringIES ist EUER ENDE!!!!!!!!

Sylvanas erscheint plötzlich
Sylvanas:NEIN!!!!!! ER gehört MIR!!!!!

Fordring: was zum......!

Jaina teleportiert sich vor den Kontrahenten
Jaina:STOP!!!!Haltet ein!!

Arthas:NARREN!!!

Arthas holt mit Frostmourne aus und verletzt Jaina schwer
Sylvanas weicht den Hieb gerade noch aus
Fordring wird Aschenbringer aus der Hand geschlagen

Arthas steht vor der verletzten Jaina ,die am boden liegt 
Arthas:Närrisches Weib! Sieht her Fordring!

Arthas hebt Frostmourne zum Gnadenstoß an

Jaina: Arthas! Nein!
Arthas zögert als er Jaina anblickt

Sylvanas zückt schnell ihren Bogen und feuert einen Pfeil auf Arthas der ihn mitten zwischen den Augen Trifft
Arthas schreit auf und taumelt zurück , kurz darauf sprengt sein Helm sich mit gleisenden Licht von ihm ab
und er bricht zusammen.

Fordring:Endlich! es ist vorbei
Fordring schreitet zu Jaina und hilft ihr auf die Beine

Sylvanas:Meine Rache ist vollbracht!

Fordring anke, werte Fürstin.   Jaina: Habt Dank.
Sylvanas:Spart Euch euren Dank! Mensch!
              Ich tat dies nur um meine Rache zu bekommen.
              Ab hier trennen sich unsere Wege.
              Und betet das wir uns nicht mehr wieder sehen!

Sylvanas dreht den 2en den rücken zu und geht

Fordring wendet sich an den Schlachtzug
Fordring:Habt auch ihr tapfer Helden Dank
             Ohne euch wäre dies nicht möglich gewesen
             Helden von Azeroth


----------



## Genomchen (3. November 2009)

Achja, ganz an Rande, aber hab ich euch schon gesagt, dass ich den Lichking vor euch killen werde?


----------



## Tamîkus (3. November 2009)

arthas brüllt

* nein ich bin noch nicht besiegt* er beschwört eine armee der toten und net sone mickrige wie bei den dks sondern eine die das ganze feld einimt dan macht er todespakt opfert alle heilt sich voll und  es geht alles vn vorn los diese fähigkeit setzt er immer bei 1% ein  sie kan  ncht unterbrochen werden da artahs seine bubble zündet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draconic (3. November 2009)

Also wenn ich so drüber nachdenke fallen mir spontan drei Sachen ein:
1.) Ich glaube kaum, dass Arthas schon sterben wird (promo-Trailer mit "während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig weiter andauert" und so), wird wohl eher bei 10-20% alle erstarren lassen, die totgeglaubte Sindragosa beschwören, aufsitzen und dann mit den Worten "So einfach wird das nicht, ihr Narren. Aber ich gebe euch noch eine Chance, ich werde euch nicht töten. Vorerst." einfach davon flattern.
2.) Sollte das doch der Fall sein, dann bestimmt nicht durch Fordrings Schwung mit dem Aschenbringer, das würde jeder erwarten. Ich denke eher, Arthas überwältigt Fordring und Sylvanas, Aschenbringer schlägt weit von Fordring im Eis ein, Jaina hebt ihn auf und streckt Arthas mit den Worten "Ich könnte dich nie hassen, Arthas, aber du lässt mir keine Wahl. Leb wohl, mein geliebter." nieder. Etwas spektakulärer verpackt das ganze, mit weinerlicher, zitternder Stimme von Jaina und einem völlig verblüfften Arthas kommt das sicher gut rüber.
3.) Arthas fällt bei 5% auf die Knie, keucht, palabert, wie unmöglich das doch wäre, Fordring holt zum Schlag aus und auf ein Mal - RUMS - zerreißt ein Spalt den Boden zwischen Raid und Arthas, alle starren ganz entsetzt auf das, was geschieht und in der Ferne ist ein lautes Brüllen zu hören, dann stille und die anwesende Alextrasza tritt vor: "Nein, das darf nicht sein, nicht auch noch er." Tirion wendet sich zu ihr, voller Ehrfurcht in der Stimme. "Was geschieht da? Was war das?" Alextrasza blickt erst ihn und dann Arthas an. "Todesschwinge ist wieder erwacht." - Theathralische Pause - Und dann nutzt der Lichkönig die Verwirrung, um irgend einen Spruch aller "Wir sehen uns wieder." abzulassen und abzuhauen.

Joah... just my two cents


----------



## Smealson (3. November 2009)

Der Kampf neigt sich dem Ende zu 

Der Lichkönig ist bei den letzten 5 % seines Lebens angekommen und der Dialog beginnt:

Arthas geht zu boden und stüzt sich auf Frostmourne das aufeinmal anfängt zu immer stärker zu glühenplötzlich taucht der Lichkönig in einer Form auf wie man sieh schon in Tale of the Past III sah sprich Muu'ru likeman wird dem dialog zwischen deml Lichking und Tirion Lauschen letztendlich Tirion genug und Kanalisiert seineganze kraft in einen mächtigen hieb mit dem er Frostmourne zerstört die Klinge explodiert förmlich und der Lichking ins seiner Wahren form auf , der Frostthron wurde durch die Druckwelle in milliarden splitter gesprengt nun wird der kampf fortgesetzt gegen den lichkönig in seiner wirklichen form man wird durch seine erinnerungen gerissen alle 20 sekunden eine neue umgebung in der man Zb. sieht wie muradin von den eisplittern getroffen wird und kann den dialogen laut und deutlich folgen für jede umgebung bekommt der lichkönig andere vorteile und nachteile , es werden unaufhaltbar viele adds spawnen und wenn er letztendlich den geist auf gibt schreit er in einer stimme , ähnlich der eines geistheilers aber viel bösartiger ein wenig über cataclysm plaudern usw. als er dann letztendlich die 0% erreicht hat wacht ihr auf und liegt dort wo vor wenigen minuten der frostthron stand die letzte quest wird dann sein aus der Eiskronen Zitadelle zu flüchten und zu der Horde/Allianz zu stoßen

so.. wem die rechtschreibung nich passt sollte alt f4 drücken dort ist alles in einer version geschrieben die fehlerfrei ist 

:-P

mfg Smealson


----------



## kingkong23 (3. November 2009)

1) Er fällt zu boden und sagt "Das wars ich bin tot"
2) Er nimmt sein Frostmourne in beide hände sticht sich selber in den Magen und schreit! "Ich werde micht nicht von euch Narren töten lassen" Dabei saugt er seine eigene seele auf und frostmourne schwebt über denn Boden und wird der nächste Boss


----------



## Darequi (3. November 2009)

Cable schrieb:


> "Warum denkt nie einer an MEINE Reppkosten?!"




 I lol'd


btw. ich würd auf einige der Möglichkeiten Copyright anmelden gehen, nich das Blizz eure Aussagen noch übernimmt xD


----------



## Lord Nazgul (3. November 2009)

Warum so umständlich? Ein schlichtes *"Fertsch!"* reicht doch auch ^^


----------



## Raaandy (3. November 2009)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde viele vorschläge sehr schön.

was mich jetzt interessiert wer ist fordring? ich hab wohl gelesen es wäre ein zwerg. aber wo ist er hergekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quovenja (3. November 2009)

Ich glaub das wird so wie am Schluss von Zelda: Majoras Mask... wer das gespielt hat weis was ich mein. Kurz: Arthas verliert Frostmourne und wird wieder "normal".

Mein Wunschdenken: Arthas faselt ne Stunde und wer dann noch im Raid ist bekommt den ganzen Loot. 

Oder: Arthas fällt zu Boden, ein Abspann kommt und am Schluss: "Danke fürs Spielen. Blizz macht sich jetzt nen schönen Urlaub in Las Vegas!"


----------



## Stevesteel (3. November 2009)

Er wird logischerweise sagen:_ Feierabend, der Letzte macht das Licht aus._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Pantas- (3. November 2009)

ERROR #132 (0x85100084)
Program: C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 17 and 4

The instruction at "4711" referenced memory at "0815".
The memory could not be "read/written".


----------



## dergrossegonzo (3. November 2009)

*"Ich komme wieder !"*



In der englischen Fassung:

*"I´ll be back !"*


----------



## mommel (3. November 2009)

Naja wenn schon

*Macht's gut und danke für den Fisch*

Zumindest hab ich mich auch damit aus dem Spiel verabschiedet un dihr wisst schon ich war sein Mentor, sein Meister blablabla....


----------



## StCuthbert (3. November 2009)

Bei 1% Leben sinkt Arthas auf die Knie und man kann ihn ansprechen. Das Dialogfenster bietet zwei Optionen:

1. "Hört meine letzten Worte" (Sterbemonolog)
2. "Stirb Arthas" (sofort looten)

Die Worte aus Option 1 werden allerdings nie bekannt werden, da alle immer die zweite wählen.


----------



## Daultrabomb (3. November 2009)

Bevor der Sterben tut sacht dä janz lessich:

Ihr habt kein RL...................


----------



## -Pantas- (3. November 2009)

"Hier könnte Ihre Werbung stehen"


----------



## Genomchen (3. November 2009)

Er wird keine Worte sagen, er wird so ne richtig Mangamässige Explosion hinterlassen, die erstmal 3 - drölf Nachbarplaneten mitreisst. Wisst ihr, so richtig Dragonballz mässig wird er explodieren, man wird erst so nen ganz kleinen Lichtpunkt am Himmel sehen, der herabschwebt auf seinen Kopf und im Moment des berührens saugt sich dieser Punkt mit der umliegenden Helligkeit voll um immermehr anzuschwellen und dann in Form einer Implosion zu kolabieren. Dieser auseinanderfall der Lichtkugel wird dann so eine Druckwelle und ein derart helles Licht erzeugen, dass der Planet auf dem Azeroth liegt durch und durch hell glüht, bis dieser mit seinen drölfzig Nachbarplaneten in winzigste Kieselsteine zersprengt werden. Anschliessend kommen Marsmenschen und übergeben uns den Loot, während wir wie in Werner Beinhart Nackt mit baumelnden Pimmeln verstört auf dem Schlachtfeld stehen.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (3. November 2009)

"Was erlauben Strunz?! Ich *hust und auf die Knie fall* habe fertig...*Keuch* Flasche *bricht zusammen* leeeeeer (langsam leiser werdend).


----------



## Lanatir (3. November 2009)

Er wird seinen Blaumann anziehen, seine Nickelbrille aufsetzen, ebenso ein Väterliches Lächeln, und dann wird er sagen: Ok, Kinder, abschalten!

Und dann läuft im Abspann die Melodie von Löwenzahn.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

er sagt einfach: "KKTHXBY da hinten in der truhe is der loot!"


----------



## Artherk (3. November 2009)

er sagt bestimmt... ach kacke ich reroll jetz ne echte klasse...
oder ... isch bin der kanz... ähh könig...
oder er fängt an sein lied zu singen.. li la lichking litschi litschi lutsch XD (allimania is geil hust)


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. November 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ...
> "Fresst meine Shorts!"
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noez -.- ... Da is deine Signatur 1000x witziger xD ...

Nach etlichen Patches sollte er dann sowas sagen wie: *"Ihr habt mich totgenerft !"* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pauwee (3. November 2009)

er wird sagen:

"ich hätte heut auf stoffrüssi verzichten sollen"

den letzten hieb fügt er sich selbst zu..nur um uns zu ärgern


----------



## Kabooom254 (3. November 2009)

"Es ist noch nicht vorbei !"

Macht sich ein Portal und ist weg...so wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. November 2009)

Bei etwa 1% Hp geht die Rüstung auf , zu erkennen gibt sich Osama mit Bombengürtel sagt noch ich habs gewust ich bekomm euch alle und Bumm weg ist der raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (3. November 2009)

Kurz vor abnippeln verwandelt sich Arthas in "PartyBoy", brüllt ganz laut in die Menge "ExtremTerror" setzt sich seine GabaGandalf Mütze an und lädt zur Massenorgie a la Matrix Reloaded ein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edeuIiG5P8c

Anschliessend macht er sich mit seinem Weedring unsichtbar und ward verschwunden. Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, dann......


edith
btw find ich is das die geilste verfilmte Party die ich je gesehen hab "after a century of wars....we are still here!!!....", falls das jemandem aufgefallen ist, der Text den er da in die Menge redet hat DJ Korsakoff in nem Lied übernommen, einfach geil hehe^^


----------



## Tephis (3. November 2009)

Was wenn er nicht stirbt... und statt dessen bei 1% noch mal richtig aufdreht.

Dann könnten die letzten Worte eines Schurken sein...

"Ahrgs... ich hab Aggro!!"

(Gibt's für sowas schon nen Thread, hab mal kurz gesucht, aber spontan nichts gefunden. Solche - im Zweifel - Spielfehler werden doch bestimmt im Gruppenchat auch fein kommentiert.)


----------



## Raaandy (3. November 2009)

arthas ist kurz vor dem tod, und wird wieder normal(kein lichking mehr). danach kommt proud und nimmt ihn in den arm, sylvanas taucht auf und bringt ihn um. 

der krieg zwischen allianz und horde tobt!

naja oder:

Ich bin Arthas ehemaliger könig, spiele einen lich king!

und was spielst DU?!?^^


----------



## Pariktus (3. November 2009)

Ein wirklich tolles ende wäre


25% Tirion Fordring hat es zum Rid geschafft und schreit

Tirion Fordring: Arthas!!!!
Arthas: hahaha Tirion Fordring ihr kommt gerade recht um eure Champions sterben zu sehen!

Tirion Fordring: es wird hier und jetzt ein ende finden (zieht Aschenbringer aus der scheide)

Arthas: (lacht) Aschenbringer wird euch jetzt auch nichts nützen 

Tirion Fordring stürmt schreient auf Arthas ein.

Tirion Fordring: kämpft mit dem Rid zusammen gegen arthas .

5%
arthas wird von Tirion Fordring gegen seinen tron geschleudert Fuilmsequenz

Jaina die Alianz Truppen und Thrall mit Silvanas und der Horde Truppen treffen ein.

Arthas blick schweift zu Jaina 

Arthas : (flüstert) Jaina 

Arthas: (laut schreiend) ahhhhhhhh

Und schleudert frostmourne auf jana (ganz im sinne wir werden im tot vereint sein)
Thrall springt dazwischen und wird von frostmourne durchbohrt .

Star vor Schock sehen alle schweigend da als Arthas Tirion Fordring Aschenbringer  aus der hand reist und ihn töten will......

Doch Silvanas ist fast anteilnahmslos und nur auf ihre Rahe aus!!
Sie  streckt Arthas schließlig mit einem gezielten Schuss zu Boden:

Arthas implodiert förmlich und eine Druckwelle lässt alles erbeben .

Als der staub sich legt ertönt ein Angsteinflössendes gebrüll.
Die Kamera gleitet schnell auf den wyrmtempel wo Aexstrasza erschreckt ängstlich  dem Himmel Richtung Süden aufs Meer brüllt. 

Schwarze Wolken ziehen auf ..

Aexstrasza: etwas schreckliches ist geschehen!




Tirion Fordring erteilt euch die q schnellst möglich herauszufinden was geschah und schickt euch zu Aexstrasza


Aexstrasza : der tod Arthas und die große macht die dadurch  entfesselt wurde hat etwas aus seinem schlaf gerissen was lange für tot geglaubt wurde ""Todesschwinge""!!!

Ende

bin kein guter schreiberling aber so würde ichs mir vorstellen

mfg


----------



## Raaandy (3. November 2009)

ich habs schonmal gefragt, wurde wohl überlesen oder keiner wusste es. wer is fordring? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Oberpalamotz, grob gesagt. Argentumdaemmerung und so.


----------



## jay390 (3. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich habs schonmal gefragt, wurde wohl überlesen oder keiner wusste es. wer is fordring?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist der Big Boss des Argentumkreuzzugs. Hat das Argentumturnier ins Leben gerufen und hat neuerdings den Ashbringer von Darion Morgraine übernommen. Jetzt möcht er den lieben Arthas eine aufs Maul geben, warscheinlich so ne Pala-Angelegenheit.

Guck auf WoW-wiki da steht das Recht ausführlich wer der Typ ist. Halt in Englisch.


----------



## Z4in (3. November 2009)

Den folgenden Dialog hab ich schon mal vorgestellt, und er passt auch mehr zum Kampf gegen Arthas in den Hallen der Reflexion, naja wayne:

Nach einem Langen und Harten Kampf bricht Arthas kreischend zusammen, sein Helm fliegt von seinem Kopf und Frostmourne fällt aus seinen Händen. 
Doch Plötzlich steigt schwarzer Nebel aus seinem Körper auf und eine Bösartige stimme spricht:
"Ihr wart schon immer ein schwächling, Arthas, doch ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ihr nicht mal einen zusammengewürfelten Haufen schwächlicher sterblichen vernichtet könnt!"

Jaina/Sylvanas: Was geht hier vor?
Plötzlich erwacht Frostmourne und die Krone vom Lichkönig zum Leben, der schwarze rauch formt die Gestallt eines Grauenvollen Dämons der die Gruppe mit eiskalten Augen anstarrt:

"Habt ihr wirklich geglaubt, dass ihr mich einfach so töten könntet?? Ich habe bereits Tod und Chaos verbreitet als die Titanen diese Welt regierten. Ich habe Jahrtausende überdauert, habe den fall von den Mächtigsten miterlebt und den Zorn der alten Götter überlebt!! Glaubt ihr wirklich eure jämmerlichen versuche würden auch nur irgendwelche Früchte tragen *dämon lacht*

Jaina/Sylvanas: Wer seid ihr?? Was seid ihr???

Dämon: Ich bin der jenige, der diesen Jämmerlichen Körper kontrolliert hat, der, der ihm erst die macht gegeben hat all das zu tun, was ihr um euch herum seht! Ich bin *name der Redaktion bekannt*. aber die euren gaben mir den namen: Frostgramm. 

Jaina/Sylvanas: Das ist unmöglich! Ein schwert kann keine solcherlei Macht haben!

*Dämon bricht in schallendem gelächter aus*: Ein schwert??? Dieses schwert ist nichts weiter als ein Medium, dass mir die Kontrolle über seinen träger verleit. Es war wirklich ein glücklicher zufall, dass dieser nichtnutzige mensch *tritt arthas in die seite, welcher draufhin ein wenig stöhnt* sich mit dem Lichkönig verbündete. Er war deutlich geeigneter für meine Zwecke. Und ich danke euch inständig, dass ihr mich endlich von dieser Fleischlichen Hülle erlösst habt. Nun ist meine Macht grenzenlos!! Ich bin unsterblich!! ICH...BIN...UNBESIEGBAR!! *muhahahaha*

Jaina/Sylvanas: Nein! 

Frostgramm: Versteht ihr es jetzt?? All eure mühen sind vergebens, alles was ihr tut ist Sinnlos. Am Ende gewinne ich, und damit der Tod! *Frostgramm kichert* Aber um euch meine dankbarkeit zu zeigen, lasse ich euch am leben. Viel mehr noch, ich Lade euch ein mich in bald wieder zu Besuchen. Dann werdet ihr meine...Dankbarkeit in vollen maßen geniesen können! *Öffnet ein Portal und verschwindet*

Jaina/Sylvanas: Oh nein...was haben wir getan?? Wir haben alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht! 

*Arthas hustet und stöhnt* Im folgenden kommt ein Dialog zwischen Arthas und sylvanas oder Jaina...aber da Herzzerreisende dialoge nie meine stärke waren, mach ich einfach an der stelle weiter wo Arthas gerade seinen letzen Atemzug macht, und *überraschend* Tirion Fordring erscheint:
Tirion: Nein! Noch ist eure Zeit nicht gekommen, Arthas Menethil!

Arthas: Tirion..

Tirion: Alles was ihr getan habt, all das Leid das euretwegen verbreitet wurde,  kann nicht ungestrafft bleiben! Ihr wart zwar nur eine Werkzeug, doch so wie ihr ein Werkzeug der Schatten wart werdet ihr nun wieder dem licht dienen!! 
*Phew Phew Cast von Tirion, Arthas leuchtet, heilt, steht wieder auf*

Arthas: Ist das möglich? Nach all diesen Jahren?...

Tirion: Ihr wurdet zurückgebracht, um eure Sünden zu begleichen! Töten den Geist von Frostgramm! Erst dann wird euch vergebung erteilt werden!

Arthas: Ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen, Tirion! Frostgramm wird fallen, dass schwöre ich bei meinem Leben! Ich werde nicht eher ruhen ehe diese Verdammte Bestie bekommen hat was sie verdient!!!

Dannach kommt noch ein schmalziger abschied, irgendwoher taucht ne Truhe mit loot auf usw usw.


----------



## Artherk (3. November 2009)

ähm ja ähm... du weißt schon das frostgram kein beseeltes schwert ist oder?
was arthas zu beginn hört is die stimme des lichkönigs... das schwert ist lediglich ein medium also in dem schwert is nix ...


----------



## El_Arx (3. November 2009)

"Lauf kleines Mädchen, lauf! Muahahah!!"
und dann:
"Hi Bob..."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z4in (3. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ähm ja ähm... du weißt schon das frostgram kein beseeltes schwert ist oder?
> was arthas zu beginn hört is die stimme des lichkönigs... das schwert ist lediglich ein medium also in dem schwert is nix ...



o0 Hab ROc und TfT n paar mal durchgespielt, aber das es die Stimme des Lichkönigs war wurde soweit ich mich richtig erinnere nicht ein mal erwäht. Später, als  Arthas sich der Geißel anschließt bekommt er nachrichten vom Lichkönig, aber des Schwert blieb ein Mysterium...auch wenn meine erinnerungen mich täuschen könnten.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

FrostgMOURNE wurde vom Lichking erschaffen, damit es Arthas, den Champion der Geisel findet, und er durch das Schwert Arthas lenken kann.


----------



## Kzell (3. November 2009)

vllt sagt er auch : " Komm Freddy, Bus bauen!.. Ich habe gesagt Bus bauen aber plötzlich! Komm Freddy einsteigen!"

so wird es wahrscheinlich sein^^


----------



## Z4in (3. November 2009)

Dann nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Naja keine Ahnung, es könnte ja auch der Lichkönig sein, der sich Arthas sterblicher Hülle entledigt, was weis ich!^^


----------



## jay390 (3. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> FrostgMOURNE wurde vom Lichking erschaffen, damit es Arthas, den Champion der Geisel findet, und er durch das Schwert Arthas lenken kann.



Nope. Frostmourne wurde von Kil´jaeden gemeinsam mit der Rüssi des Lichkönigs erschaffen. Die Rüssi dient ja dazu den Geist von Nerzhul gefangen zu halten. Das Schwert weis ich jetzt nicht genau.


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2009)

Ich stelle mir eher ein TOPPITS®-Werbejingle vor, in dem eine Hausfrau im Kittel Arthas ermahnt, dass man den Gefrierbrand mit dem richtigen Frischhaltebeutel hätte verhindern können.


----------



## Letia (3. November 2009)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Kleiner aber bedeutender Lore fail. Ner'zhul ist tot. Also kommt wenn überhaupt, nur ein Geist, und zwar der von Arthas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebenfalls Lore fail. Wie gesagt, Ner'zhul ist tot. Arthas dient nicht als Wirt für den Lichkönig, Arthas IST der Lichkönig.



lol Du bist hier der Lore Fail. Les dir mal Questexte sowie Bücher durch *ja, genau das tat ich*

Arthas selbst ist nicht mehr exestent nur noch der Lichkönig der in Arthas Körper steckt. Erst ordentlich lesen, dann denken und DANN erst schreiben.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Seit dem neuen Buch versteh ichs nimmer richtig -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Seit dem neuen Buch versteh ichs nimmer richtig -.-



bis auf "fanatische lore fanatiker" tut das auch kein normal sterblicher mehr 
selbst chris metzen weiß doch nicht mehr wo oben oder unten ist bei warcraft -.-
warcraft ist zurzeit einfach zu verwirrend und zu ungeordnet


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Ich mein, ich liebe die Geschichte von Wc3, aber die Blizzard typen wissen nicht was se wolln


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

jep


----------



## Dârkereaser (3. November 2009)

Also ich denk ma, arthas wird Tirion Fordring umbringen und Mograine wird arthas denn mit Ashbringer um die ecke bringen und das in nem 25 min langem gespräch (oder nem 2 min cinematik^^)


----------



## WoWFreak112 (3. November 2009)

Dârkereaser schrieb:


> Also ich denk ma, arthas wird Tirion Fordring umbringen und Mograine wird arthas denn mit Ashbringer um die ecke bringen und das in nem 25 min langem gespräch (oder nem 2 min cinematik^^)


Bitte bitte mit Cinematic!

Vll auch einer bei dem man sieht wie neues Leben kommt nachdem Arthas weg ist... oder er stirbt nciht und kmmt während Cataclysm (wie im Trailer angedeutet), vll werdet ihr im Bosskampf wieder in Sicherheit gebracht.

Wenn er stirbt dann bitte so.

(10% Die DDS liegen fast alle im Staub, nur 4-5 leute leben noch)
Frostmourne fällt zu Boden und zerbricht...

Nerzhuls Geist zerspringt.

Arthas: Was habe ich getan?

Arthas packt sich das Schwert des Tanks und bringt sich um.


----------



## Kindgenius (3. November 2009)

"Ja, da leckt mich einer fett!"


----------



## Sano (3. November 2009)

Arthas stirbt: *tüdülü tüdülü dingdingding pfeiff* " haltet ein " *wängbäng* " ich habe ja noch einen von diesen 
chinesischen Unsterblickeitstränken aus in Entenpipi eingedicktem gemahlenem Elefantenhoden" ... *plöpp schluck schluck* ...
" whäh! iss ja scheusslich " *würg ausspuck* ... *WHOOOOSHHHHH* <Arthas nimmt doppelte Grösse an und hat aber nurnoch 
einen ganz kleinen...> " NEIIIN! Mamiee " Frostmourne fällt zu Boden *klirr* und zerspringt in 5 Splitter. Arthas sitzt 
in der Ecke und weint, die Gruppe kann aus jedem einzelnen Splitter einen Gegenstand looten.
Fordring kommt in den Raum, geht rüber zu Arthas, steckt sein Schwert und den kaputten Sieg-Knopf weg 
und sagt leise und mitfühlend zu Ihm: " Ich bin dei Mudda ".

Ihr werdet lachen, aber ich habe diese Info als brandheisse Neuigkeit von einem Freund der jemanden kennt der nen Bekannten hat 
der schonmal was von Blizzard gehört hat ... aber genauso wird Arthas ENDEN! 

mfg

PS: nicht witzig aber gemein!      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <Arthas


----------



## Exeliron (3. November 2009)

WoWFreak112 schrieb:


> Bitte bitte mit Cinematic!



unwahrscheinlich, ist dir klar wieviel ein so kurzer cinematic-trailer kostet? blizz wird kaum eine extrem teure videoproduktion in den endkampf einbauen da ein großteil der leute das video ohnehin nach dem 1. oder 2. mal einfach wegklicken.

also warum geld für etwas verschwenden dass irgendwann las zeitverschwendung angesehen wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich halte ein ingame-video auch fast für unwahrscheinlich, es wird nur einen epischen dialog zwischen arthas und seinem bezwinger geben, wer das sein wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, viele haben ja den guten alten fordring auf der kappe, freut euch da mal nicht zu früh, ich glaube fast das sylvanas oder proudmore den finalen stoß setzen werden. die eine aus purer rache, die andere aus liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


PS: ich finds klasse dass mein thread sogar eine eigene newsmeldung erhalten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das bedeutet wohl ich gebe nicht immer nur nonsense von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plastikbecher (3. November 2009)

"Ich bin nicht tot, nur vorübergehend beurlaubt" 
"Ha, mich im Normal Mode töten ist wie Deutsch oder Mathematik - ein Fach"
"Hahaha, Eure Kraft wird nicht ausreichen ! Denn ich bin...denn ich bin.."


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (3. November 2009)

"OOM! Need Anregen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolf-Link (3. November 2009)

also ich hab mir das so vorgestellt

Lichkönig:"Nein, ich werde nicht verlieren ich bin mächtiger als ihr."

Darion und Tirion erscheinen.

Tirion:"Seht es ein Arthas ihr habt verloren."

Lichkönig:"Nein!!!"

Darion:"Jetzt werdet ihr bezahlen für das was ihr den vielen Unschuldigen angetan habt"

Tirion:"Der Aschenbringer wird über euch richten Arthas."

Tirion holt zum Gnadenstoß aus und tötet Arthas.

Tirion:"Der Fluch des Lichkönigs ist beendet machen wir uns auf nach Hause Helden."

Darion:"Ja Tirion es ist vorbei."

Kurz bevor die beiden den Frostthron verlassen ertönt eine fiese Lache aus dem nicht.Darion und Tirion drehen sich um. Plötzlich öffnet sich ein großes Nehterportal Mal'Ganis, Varimathas und Balnazzar erscheinen.

Tirion:"Was tut ihr hier Mal'ganis, ihr mit euren Brüdern??"

Mal'ganis:"Ich bin hier um zu holen was mir zusteht die Seele des Lichkönigs, die Dunkelheit der Seele ist stark genug um mir ungeheuere Kräfte zu verleihen und die Macht Sargeras in diese ahnungslose Welt zuholen. Dieser Plan haben ich und Kil'jaeden vor langer Zeit alles vorbereitet. Euer Ende ist nah Paladin eure Helden können niemals Sargeras besiegen."

Darion schreit:"Nicht wenn ich es verhindern kann Dämon!!!"

Darion greift Mal'ganis, der Angriff ist nutzlos.

Darion:<stöhnent>"Wie kann das sein?"

Mal'ganis:"Das nützt nichts Todesritter nur allein die Anwesenheit der Seele des Lichkönigs macht mich weit aus Stärker wie euch"

Mal'ganis holt aus und trifft Darion mit voller Wucht. 
Der Angriff lässt Darion von der Eiskronenzitadelle fallen.

Darion schreit während des Falls zu Tiron:"Tirion tötet diese Dämonen durch die Macht Aschenbringers wird die Dämonen verbrennen."

Tiron <weinend>:"Dafür zahlt ihr mit eurer Seele."

Mal'Ganis:"Tut mir leid Tirion unser Kampf wird noch kommen. Wir werden uns Wiedersehen.Wir hinterlassen euch dieses Geschenk für eure bemühungen.Ach ja das hier nimm ich auch mit."

Hinterlässt eine merkwürdige Truhe.Mal'ganis nimmt Frostgram an sich.Die Dämonen lachen.

Tirion:"Wartet ihr Dämonen, ich werde euch ein schnelles Ende bereiten."

Tirion versucht die Dämonen an ihrer Flucht zu hindern aber die Entkommen durch das Portal zusammen mit Arthas Leichnam.

Tirion schreit:"Nein Mal'ganis elender Feigling kommt zurück."


----------



## Mergi01 (3. November 2009)

"Du nicht nehmen Frostmourne..!"

"Just Beat it! Beat it!" Arthas macht einen 1a Moonwalk! Dann fällt er vom Frostthron..

Arthas sucht die ersten 5 Leute in der Schadensliste - die werden dann mit Schneebällen beworfen und er schreit "Y0µ g0t Pwned!!!"

Arthas stirbt und schreit "Nref Fordring!!!"

Und JA mir ist langweilig..


----------



## Droyale (3. November 2009)

^ genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altros (3. November 2009)

das beste ende wer wenn Arthas und der Lichking dan kämpfen würden als z.b. wir besigen ihn dan kommt ein film/ Arthas auf dem boden gekniet und dan kommt ein helles licht und auf einmal steht vor euch Arthas gute seite und versucht dan den Lich der Arthas körper übernommen hatt zu besigen ein kampf kommt doch null changs für Arthas da kommt dan Morgrain(oder wie der name geschrieben wirt ) und hilft dan den Geist von Arthas dan wirt der Lichking besiegt und Arthas bedankt sich da ihr ihm erlöst hapt zum schluss kommt ne licht saule und Arthas Vatter steht da und nimmt ihm in die hand und da wer dan auch das Ende


----------



## Hephaistus (3. November 2009)

Letia schrieb:


> *seuftzt*
> [...]
> So einfach ist das.....alles andere wäre ein wenig unrealistisch aber Activision Blizzard hat viele unrealistische Dinge in der Story von WoW....



Wie zum Beispiel Orks, Gnomen, Elfen usw.? Es könnte daran liegen, dass die Story von WoW nicht die Realität wiederspiegeln, sondern es sich um eine Fantasywelt handelt... das mag ein schock für dich sein.
In einer Fantasywelt ist alles möglich wie ihr Schöpfer es wünscht.


----------



## Skyler93 (3. November 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Wie zum Beispiel Orks, Gnomen, Elfen usw.? Es könnte daran liegen, dass die Story von WoW nicht die Realität wiederspiegeln, sondern es sich um eine Fantasywelt handelt... das mag ein schock für dich sein.
> In einer Fantasywelt ist alles möglich wie ihr Schöpfer es wünscht.



Wie die Fantasy welt von Southpark? und unsere Fantasy läuft Amok?? und wir schicken ne Atomrakete in die Fantasywelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## venkador (3. November 2009)

"Bubble + Homestone = FTW ihr noobs ich bin in warheit immernoch ein Paladin bye" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zwar super unwarscheinlich aber geil XD


----------



## Genickbruch (4. November 2009)

Da Arthas nicht stirbt, wird er auch nichts sagen. So wie er immer beschrieben wird kann das nicht sein. Aber na ja man hat Illi auch besiegen können und der ist stärker als er im Tempel da überhaupt dargestellt wird. Nur ein Schatten seiner selbst. Bedenkt der ist gegen Arthas gezogen... na ja egal.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

bei 1% läd er den ganzen raid zu ner gigantischen Orgie ein, Jaina und Sylvanas tanzen nackt auf der bar Kel thuzad und Loathep machen die Bar, Saphiron und Sindragosa sidn Türsteher, der Instruktur ist Oberkellner und hat seine Bediensteten (also die Guhlhorden) die für ihn die Dreckarbeit machen.

Tirion besiegt Arthas bei Guitar Hero Blizzard edition, dafür tritt ihn arthas mit absicht beim anschließdend Twister spielen !


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

die vorstellung gefällt mir lodXD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

klar er belebt auch die ganzen sexsklavinen von illi wieder die stinken zwar schon n bissl aber der ganze raid hat schon seit knapp 5 jahren nimmer geduscht also riechen se das nicht und dann gibts PHÄTTE ORGIEÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!!!


edit: Sapiron und Sindragosa wimmeln die ungebetenen Gäste mit dem Spruch ab : "Du kommst maximal hier rein" *machen die RIEEEEßIGE Drachenklappe auf*


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (4. November 2009)

bei 1 prozent kommt ein einspann, er sagt:

"Everybody dance now :O"

und um den Eisthron fährt ne Partyfläche hoch , mit Diskokugel und nem großen bildschirm wo Everybody dance now kommt :O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yeah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Pantas- (4. November 2009)

"Zusätzliche instanzen können nicht gestartet werden"


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (4. November 2009)

venkador schrieb:


> "Bubble + Homestone = FTW ihr noobs ich bin in warheit immernoch ein Paladin bye"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Muahh wie geil xD

100 Punkte für dich ^^



btt.. Keine Ahnung was er sagen wird. Ich hoffe nur das nich jede Gimpgruppe ihn im zweiten Try mit AE Schaden wegbombt ... Wäre schade um den Patch wenn das passieren sollte ...


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Irgendwie find ich LoDs idee gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (4. November 2009)

er schreit bestimmt: "You r not prepared ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich LoDs idee gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das nur weil sylvannas und jaina da nackt tanzen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und das nur weil sylvannas und jaina da nackt tanzen sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das würd dir doch gefallen lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würd eher sagen, es kommt sowas wie "schice, ich blute! :<"


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das würd dir doch gefallen lachi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe ja dass gefällt dem noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: Er wird sagen Bubble+ruhestein.....*dumm guck* Schreit: SHICE SCHURKÖÖÖÖN!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das würd dir doch gefallen lachi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ja auch nicht gesagt das es mir nicht gefallen würde *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @ topic
arthas wird sagen
oh noez
iz i dead?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und @ topic
> arthas wird sagen
> oh noez
> iz i dead?


pff^^
hurr durr newfags can't kill meh lulz


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff^^
> hurr durr newfags can't kill meh lulz



das
oder
404 error


----------



## Lashliner (4. November 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Arthas letzte Worte werden genau so lauten:
> "F*ck dich weg du Homofürst, sonst kastrier ich dir die Eier! Verschwinde!"



man kann NUR Eier kastrieren. Das ist doch der Sinn vom kastrieren :>

*EDIT*: Hab mal das unnötige Wort bissl zensiert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> man kann NUR Eier kastrieren. Das ist doch der Sinn vom kastrieren :>



das is von comedystreet^^ genau das sagt sone oma zu simon xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> man kann NUR Eier kastrieren. Das ist doch der Sinn vom kastrieren :>
> 
> *EDIT*: Hab mal das unnötige Wort bissl zensiert.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNLq1-O8MpY


----------



## Lashliner (4. November 2009)

Gut gut man kann ja nich alles kennen 
Wenn er stirbt sagt er nichts.
Aber nachdem der Raid weg ist springt er mit einem War-was?-Hüpfer auf und schreit: "Dank Blizzards neuem Class-Change Tool konnte ich Jäger rerollen!! Faint Death ihr n00bs, rofl."


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Gut gut man kann ja nich alles kennen
> Wenn er stirbt sagt er nichts.
> Aber nachdem der Raid weg ist springt er mit einem War-was?-Hüpfer auf und schreit: "Dank Blizzards neuem Class-Change Tool konnte ich Jäger rerollen!! Faint Death ihr n00bs, rofl."



xD


----------



## Ayuran (4. November 2009)

Ich denke, dass Arthas Ende so oder so ähnlich aussehen könnte:

Sobald Arthas auf 5% Leben gebracht wurde startet eine Sequenz, in dessen Verlauf er mit den Worten "Es...ist...nicht vorbei!"  Frostmourne in den Boden rammt, woraufhin die komplete Eiskronenzitadelle zusammenbricht. Kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch gelingt es allerding Jaina Proudmoore noch einen Teleportationszauber zu wirken, mit welchem der Raid in Sicherheit gebracht wird. An den sicherem Ort startet nun der finale Dialog in dem Jaina sich für eure Hilfe bedankt und euch eine Belohnung in Form einer Truhe mit den lang ersehnten Loot überlässt.


----------



## Nightbanane (4. November 2009)

> With a great cry of strength, Arthas brought the might of Frostmourne to bear against the Lich King's icy prison and with a haunting scream, the Frozen Throne exploded, and shards of the crystal scattered on the ground. With Ner'zhul's thorny helm at his feet, Arthas leaned forward, picked it up and then placed the unimaginably powerful artifact on his head.
> 
> "Now," Ner'zhul's voice echoed within his mind, "we are one!"
> 
> ...



WoWWiki euer Lorefreund

So also ich sag einfach mal so:

Lichking hat noch 10% Sylvanas taucht auf und haut mit drauf [Kennen wir von Illidan]
1HP: nettes schön geschriebenses RP-Gefassel... Thorim (oder wie der Pala mit Ashbringer heißt) komtm rein und haut Arthas Frostmourne durche Brust. Ende!


Dankt mal alle zurück an Illidan (oder die non-BC'ler schaut euch an Illidan Viedeo an bzw legt ihn ^^) Der war doch auch so ein Uberleet-Dämonen-Nachtelf-Dings.... was hat der bekommen? Eine gammelige Sterbeanimation.
Was wird unser Uberleet-Paladin-Dk-Dings (aka Lichking) haben? Die gammelige Sterbeanimation hat er doch schon ^^ also keien Hoffnung für irgend eine epic, rp, 100% lore True Todesszene


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Nightbanane schrieb:


> WoWWiki euer Lorefreund
> 
> So also ich sag einfach mal so:
> 
> ...


hmm also ich bin kein lore techniker aaaber a) thorim ist nen riese oder? du meinst sicher tirion..und wenn tirion frostmourne anfasst wird er auch bessesen(?) also dass geht nicht wenn haut tirion aschenbringer durch die brust^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

warum sollte tirion arthas mit frostmourne durhbohren? mit dem ashbringer wär das doch ne viel einfachere angelegenheit O_o


----------



## Lashliner (4. November 2009)

Nightbanane schrieb:


> WoWWiki euer Lorefreund
> 
> So also ich sag einfach mal so:
> 
> ...



Oh Gott.. Thorim... Alter mit Lore prollen und dann DEN (2t) besten Paladin nicht kennen? DAS ist schlimm.


----------



## FonKeY (4. November 2009)

theorie 1: chuck norris kommt in letzter sekunde und rettet ihn und er sagt: jammerschade aber hab noch was vor .

theorie 2 : 10 gegen 1 und ihr feut ich wie ein schneekönig.


----------



## Drop-Dead (4. November 2009)

Nightbanane schrieb:


> WoWWiki euer Lorefreund
> 
> So also ich sag einfach mal so:
> 
> ...



thorim genau ... ^^ und meinste vllt er kloppt ihm den ashbringer durch die brust?


----------



## Willtaker (4. November 2009)

echt lustig, dass niemand liest, was auf den 17 seiten steht. bubble+ruhestein kam mindestens schon 20 mal und immer wieder kommt einer daher und dann wieder "rofl, lol, omg, made my day"

lächerlich, dass die guten ideen hier einfach untergehen.

so long


----------



## Lashliner (4. November 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Wenn er stirbt sagt er nichts.
> Aber nachdem der Raid weg ist springt er mit einem War-was?-Hüpfer auf und schreit: "Dank Blizzards neuem Class-Change Tool konnte ich Jäger rerollen!! Faint Death ihr n00bs, rofl."


----------



## Thoor (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nope, DEIN kleiner Lore fail.


Nerzhul ist ansich tot, das was damals im Thron eingeschlossen wurde ist laut Metzen nichtmehr wirklich Nerzhul, eigentlich nur noch die Hülle da er irgendwie "stabil" bleiben muss....


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nerzhul ist ansich tot, das was damals im Thron eingeschlossen wurde ist laut Metzen nichtmehr wirklich Nerzhul, eigentlich nur noch die Hülle da er irgendwie "stabil" bleiben muss....


Ja, wie wir wissen ist die lore grad unstabil )=
In Wc3 tft war es Nerzuhls geist, der sich mit Arthas vereinte.
Dann kam das buch...

Genauso wie mit garona, aus mensch/orc wird drenei/orc


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja, wie wir wissen ist die lore grad unstabil )=
> In Wc3 tft war es Nerzuhls geist, der sich mit Arthas vereinte.
> Dann kam das buch...
> 
> Genauso wie mit garona, aus mensch/orc wird drenei/orc



der lichking ist nicht weiter als nerzhul´s geist in der rüstung 
und dadran wird sich denk ich mal auch nichts mehr ändern ^^


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

MAAAN iht verwirrt mich.
war das nicht das was ich vor ein paar seiten gesagt habe -.-
Aber in der sequenz sah man eindeutig, das Nerzuhl sich mit arthas vereint


----------



## Thoor (4. November 2009)

WC 3 > irgend son Buch von nem verpfuschten Wolfgang Hohlbein in Kleinformat....


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> WC 3 > irgend son Buch von nem verpfuschten Wolfgang Hohlbein in Kleinformat....


/sign hoch 3


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

bei 1% geht er erst in die knie setzt sich nen lustigen hut auf springt hoch und schreit "HIT ME BABY ONE MORE TIME, until next Wednesday"


----------



## FermiParadoxon (5. November 2009)

"REZZ PLS!"


----------



## Garziil (5. November 2009)

Da fällt mir spontan ein Song ein: Böhse Onkelz - Zeit zu geh'n   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revotai777 (5. November 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan ein Song ein: Böhse Onkelz - Zeit zu geh'n
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 oder die Besten Sterben Jung^^


----------



## Thoor (5. November 2009)

bei 1% schaltet er auf "entkommen" und sagt "Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten nicht an einer Lösung, kkthxbye gtfo aus meiner Zitadelle fools!"


----------



## exodit (5. November 2009)

Das beste wär wenn bei 1% - Der Lichkönig ist geschwächt und bischen außer Puste, Tirion mit Darion kreuzen auf , Darion holt aus Rache zum finalen Schlag aus - Tirion labert ein wenig episches Heldendummgeschwätz - tötet Darion .weil wieso einfach wenn auch kompliziert? - der Lichkönig erntet Tirions Seele während dieser weinend in der ecke liegt, lootet den Aschenbringer und nimmt den Ruhestein nach Goldhain.


----------



## Tamîkus (6. November 2009)

*keuch* *tot umfall* EPIC END 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (14. November 2009)

nach dem die tapferen recken arthas auf 1 HP runtergeprügelt haben wird er unverwundbar, tirion erscheint sagt sowas wie "es ist aus"
holt zu finalen schlag aus aber ashbringer zerbirst an arthas`rüstung in tausend teile, darüber erbost roundhousekickt er arthas, der wird fortgeschleudert und schlägt so hart in azeroth auf, dass der boden aufbricht und deathwing emporsteig, arthas lebt aber noch und kauft bier und schnaps und geht zu van cleef um zu saufen


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2009)

Bei 99% gibts ein Boom Event wie in Drak'Tharon. Dabei wirft er Bier zu jedem Spieler und lässt es hochgehen.



Nightbanane schrieb:


> Lichking hat noch 10% Sylvanas taucht auf und haut mit drauf [Kennen wir von Illidan]



Das war Maiev bei Illidan, nicht Sylvanas.


----------



## ZØCKER_xD (14. November 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Er verliert seinen Helm und machtn faceroll



In den Model Dateien aus dem aktuellen PTR Build ist das der Fall. Deine Aussage trifft also zu: Arthas kippt nach vorne, verliert den Helm, versucht ihn mit einer Hand noch zu fassen, doch da ist er schon tot.


----------



## Càtdòg.. (14. November 2009)

xDD Ich werde euch Bannen ich bin GM xD


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2009)

Oder wie Horst in Allimania: Ich...bin....gleich..daaa *RÖMMS*


----------



## Bader1 (14. November 2009)

Horst jeea!

Naja es wird ein episches Video geben mit Darion Tiriion und den ganzen Promis...


----------



## Crush351 (14. November 2009)

"Ich hau dann ma ab. Thx fürs befreien. Loot müsstest ihr jeden Moment bekommen. Wenn nicht, habt ihr pech."

Sowas wäre doch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pueblo (14. November 2009)

hm, eher simpel würd ich sagen

Arthas geht in die Knie und sagt:
"Wie kann das..."
seine Seele wird in das Schwert Frostmourne gezogen, untermalt wird das nur von Arthas' qualvollem Todesschrei...
Zurück bleibt nur das im Boden steckende Schwert


----------



## René93 (14. November 2009)

"Ich werde meine Rache bekommen! UND ZWAR NÄCHSTE WOCHE MITTWOCH! MUAHAHA!"
oder
"Was das an Repkosten kostet..."

Das wird er sagen.


----------



## Nyan (14. November 2009)

ein ewiger Kampf auf Leben und Tod...
... nach gefühlten 2 Tagen hat Arthas nurnoch 1%
...gefühlte 3 Stunden später stirbt er,verschwindet und überall ertönt DAS


----------



## Frayd (14. November 2009)

Niemals.... Arthas ist nämlich gar nich da, denn er ist einkaufen und wenn man dann endlich oben auf den Zitadelle angekommen ist, steht da nur en riesiger untoter Murloc und Decard Cain hängt in nem Käfig an der Decke, den muss man dann befreien un man wird nach Goldhain geportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja ich weiß Allimania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (14. November 2009)

René93 schrieb:


> "Ich werde meine Rache bekommen! UND ZWAR NÄCHSTE WOCHE MITTWOCH! MUAHAHA!"



Das war von allen Posts der lustigste xD


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (14. November 2009)

Ich kann mir vorstellen dass er stirbt und dann etwas sagt wie "Törichte Narren.Mein Nachfolger wird eure Welt in Stücke reißen.Ihr werdet es bereuen mich getötet zu haben.".
Aufgrund eines Artikels,glaub auf Buffed,glaub ich auch dass es immer einen Lich-König geben muss da "nur er in der Lage ist die Geißel davon abzuhalten die Welt zu zerstören.".Weiß den Wortlaut nicht mehr aber so ähnlich stand das da.

Edit: "Ich werde meine Rache bekommen! UND ZWAR NÄCHSTE WOCHE MITTWOCH! MUAHAHA!"
Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu geil.


----------



## Niachis (14. November 2009)

Wie bei der Kinderpinguin werbung:


"eis eis lichking, eis eis lichking...1%...ich ...........muss weg!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dashofi (14. November 2009)

KomaKater schrieb:


> aaaaach was ... der wird sich Platz 1 aus der DMG liste aussuchen und abscließend sagen "[name] ... ich... bin.. dein ... vater!"



/sign einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur ein Mensch" ... "Nur ein Pala...,,Tot"


----------



## dragon1 (14. November 2009)

Ich bin Arthas der weisse, der maechtigste Todesritter aller zeiten... 
*Chargegeraeusch* 
Lichking tot


----------



## J_0_T (14. November 2009)

Vlt macht er auch nur den Wilhelms Schrei.

Für die wo es interessiert... schaut ma bei youtube vorbei XD


----------



## skyline930 (14. November 2009)

"Ich hasse diesen Job, schon zum 20 mal heute vom Tank geonehitted worden" *abkratz*


----------



## Casp (14. November 2009)

"BUBBLE, HEARTHSTO.... ACH VERDAMMT, ich hätte doch Paladin bleiben sollen!"


----------



## Malzbier09 (14. November 2009)

Er schreit einfach ganz laut : " Das zählt nich Insignie hatte cooldown!"


----------



## Greuliro (14. November 2009)

Arthas macht bei 1% life Bubble+Ruhestein. Verschwindet kurz und taucht dann wieder genau vor dem Frostthron auf und schreit: "Verdammt, ich wusste es, ich hätte meinen RS wonaders setzen sollen!" und wird dann doch noch von den 10 lowbobs gekillt


----------



## Bummrar (14. November 2009)

Revotai777 schrieb:


> oder die Besten Sterben Jung^^


scheisse passiert...!


----------



## Simi1994 (14. November 2009)

Letia schrieb:


> *seuftzt*
> 
> Arthas wird gar nichts sagen, wenn dann der Lichking. Arthas ist schon lange tot,weil kein Herz. Er wird nur noch als Wirt für den Lichking benutzt. So wird der Lichking denke ich von Arthas Körper getrennt, Arthas ist nun nur noch eine einfache Leiche an der man aus langeweile mit Stöckchen rumpieksen kann. Der folgende Dialog wird nur noch zwischen Lichking und Tirion stattfinden. Da der Lichking keinen Wirt mehr hat wird er alle verfluchen und verschwinden. Ende!
> 
> ...


Lies mal das Buch über die Geschichte von Arthas, dort steht so ziemlich das Gegenteil, glaub ich, irgendetwas von Ner'Zhul will sich mit Arthas verschmeltzen aber Arthas will nicht und übernimmt den Schrott, offen für Korrekturen^^


----------



## Kersyl (14. November 2009)

Arthas portet sich nach dala wo ein Vergelter auf ihn wartet mit den worten:"Denkste! Den trick kenn ich schon!"
Arthas drauf nur:" Nerf! Nerf!"
Dann kommt der Jäger und ninjat die Heiler items, Für petheal.

2. Möglichkeit:
"Und wer bezahlt *Meine* Repkosten?
"Der Leader! der leader!"
"Ist ein Mage bei euch? ich bräucht nen Dala port. Ich hab auch ne Rune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

3. Möglichkeit:
"Ich hab euch belauscht. Ich weiß alles. Ihr seid 10 lowbobs, nennt euch ensidia und habt mich im normalen modus bekämpft. Macht erstmal den 25er Hero modus! Da dürft ihr nur 1 blaues item haben, rest naxx eq sonst bekommt ihr mich nicht mit achievement down!"

und das wahrscheinlichste:
" ihr bekommt keinen loot und das Problem ist den Gm´s NICHT bekannt! mwahahaha!"


----------



## Carnifex500 (16. Januar 2010)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> ZITAT(LordTobias @ 1.11.2009, 03:47) wen er bereut : Danke das ihr die welt erlöst habt.
> Wenn nicht : Das Kann nict sein ich bin Arthas DEr Licht Könnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiii.....g
> Oder wen Selvanis im hinterüks mit einer armbrust miten im feit umnitet(mein liblings zenario) : Das war Teels geschos o nei doch nicht es Selvanas.
> 
> ...





^^^würde doch schon reichen wenn er schreit wie´n kleines mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (16. Januar 2010)

Invader Zim style: NIEMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.......AAAAAAALLLLLLLLLS

Sowas in der richtung... am besten dann auch noch mit dem selben soundfile ^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (16. Januar 2010)

"Pls buff DKs" wird er sagen!!


----------



## giigii (16. Januar 2010)

deine mutter.


----------



## Kezpa (16. Januar 2010)

Pforte des Zorns style

Es.....ist nicht......vorbei!!.......
^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Januar 2010)

Entweder Auf zum Atem bevor er flüchtet (Simpsons ftw)
oder "Zum Abschied sag ich leise scheiße" (Traumschiff Surprise soundfile) wenn er stirbt.


----------

